# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  مهرجــــــــان رمضان والعيـــــــد 1431 ,,, اجمل عروض التاجرات

## ورودة دبي

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته



بداية اهنئ جميع الاخوات في منتدى سيدات الامارات
بمناسبة 

شهـــــــر رمضان و عيد الفطـــــر لسنـــــة 1431
اعاده الله علينا و عليكم بالخير و الصحه و البركة


وبهذه المناسبة المباركة 

فقد تقرر افتتاح مهرجان رمضان و العيد
من هذا اليوم وحتى انتهاء العيد السعيد باذن الله



شروط المشاركة في المهرجان

1- المشاركة متاحه لجميع العضويات التجاريه في المنتدى 
(العضويات البرونزية - الفضيه - الذهبية - محلات و مؤسسات )

2- يحق لكل عضوية االمشاركة بعروضها ضمن رد واحد فقط
وسيتم حذف المشاركات الاخرى ان وجدت

3- يجب ان يتضمن العرض صور لابرز البضائع و الاسعار و رابط للمواضيع الاساسيه 
والاكتفاء بوضع نموذج من البضاعه + السعر و رابط الموضوع الاساسي 
ذلك منعا لثقل التصفح و بطئ الصفحه 

4- التواصل والاستفسارات و الطلبات تكون من خلال الرسايل الخاصه فقط
وستحذف الردود الجانبيـــــة 

5- فترة المهرجان تقريبــــــا 40 يوما تقريبـــــاً

6- لايشترط تقديم تخفيضات او هدايا في العرض ,, 


اجمل الامنيات و احلاها 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## مراكش2006

:Salam Allah: 
رمضان كريم و كل عام و أنتم بخير
مرحبا بكم أخواتي دائما مع الجميل المميز مثل ما عودتكم تحف مغربية رائعة
أول تحفة مغربية حرير طبيعي على شيفون حرير بشغل و تطريز هوت كوتير لي تحب التميز و الكشخة
السعر
3000 درهم بحزام اشواروفسكي

1700 درهم

تحفة رائعة حرير طبيعي على ستان ديشيس
2500 درهم

رابط متجري الذهبي للجلابيات المغربية الراقية حياكم
http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=177
عرضي ليكم اليوم جد مغري لي لي ما جهزت بعد نفسها للعيد 
جلابيتين مغربيتين شغل يد هوت كوتير جاهزين بتخفيضات رمضانية جد مهمة
800 درهم فقط شغل هوت كوتير
و لي تاخد الإثنين 700 درهم
على هذا الرابط
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=770690

أطيب المنى
نعمة

----------


## bellegirl

رمضـــانكم كريــم خواتـــي


وكــل عام وانتم بصحــة وعافيــة وتقرب من الله عـــز وجــــل ^_^


ان شـــاء الله خواتــــي بقـــدم لكم عروضــتي لهذا الشهر الفضيـــل ,, وان شاء الله تعيبكـــم  :Smile: 

بســم الله نبـــدأ ^_^




تخفيضــــات وصلـت لأكثر عن 500 درهم علــى جلابيـــات مغربيــة فخمــة وديزاينـــــات متميــزة وحصريـــة ^_^










الحيــــن بنيي لمعــدات المطبــخ والبيــــت ,, الي ما لنـــــا غنـــى عنها ^_*

قطــاعة الخضار الكهربائيـــــة



بتخفيضـات رمضان استوى السعر 135 فقـط

^_^
الخلاط العجيـب







سعـر الجهاز في رمضــان فقــط 150




منظفـة الأرضيات (سيراميك خشب ...) والسجاد
H2o مكينـة البخار العجيبـة




والسعـر في رمضـــان فقـــط 285 ^_*




مكــواة البخــار والمكنسـة العجيبـة








العــرض للي تاخذ الإثنيــــن بـ 160 درهـم فقـط في رمضان 








كاميـرا المراقبـة █ كـل الي يستوي بالبيت تحـــت عينج وانتي بالخارج 



السعـر خلال رمضـان فقـط 530






جهـاز الملاحـة وخرائط ثلاثيـة الأبعاد





وسعـر في رمضــان فقـــــط 830








بوكســـات التوزيعات الراقيـــة



عرض للي تاخذ أكثر عن 100 حبـة 20 بوكس مجانا ^_^



الروابـط في توقيعـــتي


والبـــاقي أجمـــل بإذن الله

----------


## جوجو مول

*السلام عليكم ورحمته الله وبركاته

كل عام وانتم بخير جميعا بحلول الشهر الفضيل

جميع اسعاري شامل الشحن بالبريد الممتاز لعروض السجاد فقط....

اما باقي الاغراض الشحن بالبريد الممتاز 

اول كيلو 60 درهم و كل كيلو زيادة 20 درهم

خلال 4-5 ايام توصلك بالبريد الممتاز

الدفع : علي حسابي البنكي ( بالخاص تفاصيل الحساب )

او
عن طريق الانصاري خدمة الويسترن يونيون ( البيانات بالخاص )

عروضي لشهر رمضان الكريم ..... 

توزيعات اسلامية اكسبي بها الاجر وصدقة جارية لكل من يصلي عليها

توزيعات لكل المناسبات 

عقيقة - عقد قران - حفل تخرج - مليكة - مولود

- دعاية لعملك - افراح - حج وعمرة - ..... الخ اي شيء تريدي

لدي جميع انواع التوزيعات فقط راسلني عيوني لكي

والمفاجاءة الطباعة الخاصة علي السجادات لها خصم مميز جداااا لهذا العام







لمزايد من تفاصيل عن السجادات تابعوا موضوعي من هنا :

سجادة الجيب الاصلية بجميع انواعها اكسبي اجر كبير بسعر زهيد لجميع مناسبتك 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=705465

لا تنسون ملابسكم معي جوجو مول غير مميزة من اي موقع اجنبي 

من هنا تابعوني موضوعي 

حب تطلبي من امريكا او من اي موقع اجنبي وتوصلك الاغراض للبيت مع جوجو مول وسيطك لشراء 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=761144



لا تنسي جمال شعرك حناء فرد الشعر الاصلية

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=744678

ولمزيد من بضائع مول جوجو مول 

الاسواق الامريكية والمصرية بين ايديكم من هنا :

http://forum.uaewomen.net/search.php?searchid=7436903

مـــلاحــظــه :

للـطـلـب والـتــواصــل

للـــجــادين فــقـــط من هنا : مـراسـلـتـي ع الـخـاص 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=69983


( تسجـيـل الطلبـيه , الاسم كاملا , رقم الجوال , والعنوان كاملا , اي ملاحظات عليها او استفسر )





يلا بنتظركم يا احلي صبايا 

احبكم في الله جميعا

جوجو مول
ام ملك*

----------


## وفاء زايد

لكل أنثى جميله  تتمتع بأناقتها

وتهتم بجمال يديها وتمتلك مجموعة رائعة من الخواتم

التي تبرز جمال يديها



أقدم لكِ استاند الخواتم  


استاند راقي وجميل يناسب جميع الأذواق

متوفر برسومات وأشكال جميلة 



اقتني هذا المنتج الرائع لتمتعي عينيك بخواتمك 

وهي معروضة أمامك على تسريحتك الرائعة




 


 


 


 



سعر الأستاند الواحد 60 درهم ..



عرض :-   للي بتاخذ 4 حبات وأكثر

الحبه بـ 55 درهم ..





شكل الأستاند وعلية الخواتم

( يحمل أكثر من 20 خاتم )







. . الــدفــع و الـتـوصـيـل . . 


سـلـم و أسـتـلــم 

( الدفع عند الإستلام )

مـع شـركـة الـتـوصـيــل 

راك أكسبريس ..

قـيـمـة الـتــوصـيـل 30 درهـــم .. 


والتوصيل ياخذ له أسبوع ..



مـــلاحــظــه :- 

للـطـلـب والـتــواصــل

للـــجــادات فــقـــط

مـراسـلـتـي ع الـخـاص 

( تسجـيـل الطلبـيه , الاسم , رقم الـموبـايـل , الإمـارة , المنطقة )



نعتذر عن قبول طلبات تقل قيمة الفاتورة الإجمالية عن 100 درهم








۞ تفضلي بزيارة متجر وفاء زايد 

للإطلاع على كافة منتجاتها 

وجديدها

----------


## ورودة دبي

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 

مبارك عليكم الشهر الفضيل و العيد المبارك
ابرز مشاركاتي في هذه المناسبة 


جميع بضاعتي و كل جديد موجود في متجري في المول الذهبي 
متجر ورودة دبي

http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=150

اطقم رمضان : عباره عن 3 دلال و ملحقاته و بثلاث الوان بارزة


الطقم : 600 درهم
تشمل : 

صينية =100 درهم
3 دلال شاي و زعتر + قهوة =280 درهم 
اييون ( 1.3 ليتر .,, 1 ليتر ,, 600 غرام )
6 فنايين قهوة يابانيات ررررروعه =60 درهم
6 استكانات شاي و صحونهم يابانيات =110 درهم 
علبة سكر =50 درهم




كل التفاصيل من هنا

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=754401


دلال الانحناءات 

شووووووووووو روعه 
ومايبردن مليون بالمية و يكدن كد
الطقم 185 درهم و اشتري ثلاث والتوصيل مجانا



شوفي كل الالوان و التفاصيل من هنا

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=760009


اجمل و ارقى طقم لعيد الفطر المبارك
اتعب و انا اقول روووووعه

4 الوان مختلفه و فيها كل التفاصيل الهامه



شوفي الاطقم في متجري من هنا 
و لاتنسين تشوفين باجي الالوان الراقيه في الموضوع

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=770282


لزوم الكشخه و التمييييييييز في رمضان
حصريــــــــــــا عندي فقط ,, شيالات الترولي :500 درهم 




هذا بالاضافه الى صياني الهريس 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=755713
الاجهزة الكهربائية المطبخية
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=725678
حرارات براديب
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=749670
حقيبة الشوك و الملاعق
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=614338
صياني الستيل بغطاء زجاجي حصريا عندي 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=750804
صياني عطور جاشنمال 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=730263

----------


## دانةالخليج

*

~*¤®§( مصممة الأزياء دانة الخليج )§®¤*~

أزياء ومجوهرات ليلة الحنة والملجة واليلوة والمناسبات التراثية وثياب النشل - 

هيرأند بودي شوب .

[IMG]http://www.********.com/img/img_234_30.gif[/IMG]

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مرحبا الغاليات ..

[IMG]http://************/images/h8xttn3kqu6eeys06sp.jpg[/IMG]

الأقمشة المستخدمة لثوب النشل شيفون خفيف ناعم ..

[IMG]http://************/images/96aa14867kpen6elel.jpg[/IMG]

( 1 )

ثوب النشل البحريني ( لِمْفَحّحْ ، لِمْيَزَعْ )

يتشكل من عدة ألوان متناسقة مع بعضها .

السعر 2000 درهم / ريال .




( 2 )

ثوب النشل ( الهلال )

5000 درهم / ريال .

وممكن تصميمه بأي لون آخر .


[IMG]http://************/images/xv5ayggq4llj9lcqjut.jpg[/IMG]

( 8 )

ثوب النشل بنقشة السعف .. 1500 درهم / ريال .

------------------------------

 دانة الخليج ~*¤®§( مجوهرات الذهب البحريني والخليجي التقليدي التراثي الأصيل )§®¤*~ 

[IMG]http://************/images/f2viza8owwk2l1o7a7r.jpg[/IMG]

( 23 )

( القُبْقُـــــبْ ) أو ( الطَاسَـــة )

صَبَاحيتِـــجْ يَنَازيـــلْ .. فيـــهَا الذَهَـــبْ مِثَاقِيـــلْ

نسخة مطابقة للموديل التراثي الأصلي حجم كبير وطويل مطلي بالذهب البحريني ..

من أحلى المجوهرات التي ترتديها العروس في ليلة الحنة 

يكمل زي العروس التراثي الأصيل ..

طبعاً يوضع على الرأس والشعر ناعـــم طويـــل ..

 السعر 850 درهم / ريال .


[IMG]http://************/images/jnqxnbn0w5scxyzj37lr.jpg[/IMG]

( 26 )

( النِكْلِـــــسْ )

عَيْنــي عََلــى النِكْلِـــسْ ياعايشَـــة لاَ تِبيعينَـــهْ 

أُبُــــــوجْ شَيْــــــخْ البَلَــــــدْ وإنْـــــتِ تِزَيْنِيْنَـــــهْ

نسخة مطابقة للموديل التراثي الأصلي مطلي بالذهب البحريني مع شغابات حجم كبير ..

 السعر 900 درهم / ريال .




( 29 )

وصَبَاحيتِـــجْ بَنَاجْـــري .. وشَكِّتِيـــنْ مَـــرَارِيْ

الأساوِر نسخة مطابقة للموديل التراثي الأصلي مطليات بالذهب ..

1 - ( البِنْجِري ) أول إسويرة على اليمين .. 250 درهم / ريال .

2 - ( لِشْمَيلاتْ )  الإسويرة العريضة الثانية على اليمين مع الفصوص .. 300 درهم / ريال .

3 - ( لِشْمَيلاتْ ) بموديل آخر  الإسويرة الثالثة على اليمين مع الفصوص .. 300 درهم / ريال .

------------------------------

العودة للطبيعة مع منتجات دانة الخليج الأصلية الطبيعية 100% ..

حنة دانة الخليج للتنعيـم الدائــم للشعر بالأعشاب الطبيعية الأصلية 100% وداعاً للسشوار 





شعر ناااااعم حريـــر لامع وإنسيابي ..

ملاحظات مهمة :

إن خلطة الحنة بالأعشاب الطبيعية 100% تحمل مجموعة من المزايا 
على المستهلك أن ينتبه لها لكي لا يقع في فخ المقلدين
لأنه يوجد الكثير من الأنواع المقلدة والمغشوشة

لذلك عليكِ التأكد من وجود ختم العلامة الأصلية :

تأكدي من علامة الجودة وإنها حنة دانة الخليج الأصلية وليست التقليد :



لذلك فإن هذه الخلطة الأصلية 100% متوفرة حصرياً فقط لدى :

دانة الخليج

لجميـــع الـــــدول

------------------------------

كورس العلاج والتكثيف والتطويل بالأعشاب والزيوت الطبيعية علاج مكثف لنمو الشعر وتكثيفـه 



------------------------------

 مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية 100%علاج مكثف لمشاكل الشعرالخفيف والمتساقط 

تُعالـــج الشعـــر مـــن الجـــذور

مجموعة زيوت دانة الخليج المُركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية 100%

علاج مُكثف لتكثيـــف وتطويـــل الشعـــر ومنـــع التساقـــط

مع إضافة النعومة واللمعان الرائع ..


علاج طبيعي مُكثف لمشاكل الشعر المتساقـــط والخفيـــف

والمتقصف والمتضرر والتالف من التمليس والريلاكس ومن الصبغات والمواد الكيميائية الضارة والكلور

ومن كثرة إستعمال الفير والسيشوار والحرارة على الشعر ..



------------------------------

كريم *ماجيك بالكولاجين الأصلي الطبيعيي 100% لتبييض الوجه والجسم بياض ناصع وبشرة صافية  



------------------------------


مجموعة الحمام المغربي في منزلك بكل خصوصية .. تنظيف عميق وتبييض وتوحيد للون البشرة 



سعر مجموعة الحمام المغربي بعبوات كبيرة إقتصادية

6 منتجات 250 درهم / ريال ،

شامل التوصيل بالبريد يعني ما يحتاج تدفعين أي مبلغ إضافي

لجميــــــــع الـــــــدول ..

------------------------------

زوريني في متجري :

~*¤®§( مصممة الأزياء دانة الخليج )§®¤*~

أزياء ومجوهرات ليلة الحنة والمناسبات التراثية وثياب النشل - هير أند بودي شوب .



*

----------


## Um_Aboodi

بمناسبة العيد ورمضان ..

نزلت لكم هالدفعة اليديدة ..

القطع متوفرة عندي فالبيت ..

ومن كل مديل حبة وحده بس ..

والاولوية للي بتحجز قبل..

والحلو ان هالدفعة متنوعة ومختلفة ترضي جميع الاذواق.. 

ودرست لكم الاسعار وحطيت ربح بسيط عسب اكسبكم زبايمن على طول ..

ترى رضاكم اكبر هدف لي ..

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=764223
هذا رابط الموضوع الاصلي..
والصور ع الخاص ..
الاسعار على كل صورة ..


عرضي المميز التوصيل عن طريق شركة توصيل بــ 20 درهم فقط..
والي بتاخذ فوق 5 قطع التوصيل مجاني..

----------


## أم شيخوو123

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=770431
هذا رابط موضوعي ..

سلام يا اهل الذوق 
يا اهل الفخامة 
للي يحبون الكشخة
نزلت لكم الكوليشن الاول من الجلابيات الفكتورية بتصميمها الراقي 
ودانتيلها الفخم
والقطعة تسحر العقول
للعروس والمربية واللي حابه تغير لوكها وتنفش ريشها فبيت ريلها..
واليديد والحصري عندي انا بس انج ترومين اطقمين مع بنوتج العسل..


*وبمناسبة رمضان والعيد نزلت لكم تشكيلات يديدة والوان قمة الروعهـ..*

اي جلابية مع شيلتها بــ 400 بس هيه لاتستغربون حابه اكسبكم زباين على طول..

والحين بخلي الصور تتكلم عن نفسها


هاااي الجلابيه صدق حلوه وفخمه في اللبس وتنفع للعرايس






باجي الصور بموضوعي الاصلي 
جلابية البنوتة تقدرين تختارين اي ديزاين من االمعروضين فالموضوع 
وسعرها بــ160درهم

*ممكن انفذ موديلات الكبار للصغار والعكس بس بتختلف الاسعار
اي تغيير في اللون ممكن*

التفصيل ياخذ 10 ايام..
*وسياستي بالدفع عربون نص المبلغ عن طريق تحويل المبلغ كرصيد وبرده في حالة استلامي للمبلغ وذلك ضمان لي*
والدفع بيكون سلم واستلم وبس يوصلني المبلغ برجع لكم الرصيد الي حولتوه
وللي بتطلب وتكنسل عذرا العربون مايرجع بالكامل..
والثقة موجودة فيكم خواتي..
والتوصيل مع شركة من 25-30ويزيد حسب المنطقة والوزن

----------


## أم أريج

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ... وكل عام وأنتم بخير 

بمناسبة شهر رمضان المبارك اقدم لكم احلى الفساتين لبناتكم من امريكااا من عمر سنة ولغاية 4 سنوات ... وسعر الفستان 250 درهم 

وهذه نماذج من الفساتين 







وباقي الفساتين مع كافة التفاصيل موجودة على هذا الرابط 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=730864

_______________________________________________


وكالعادة ام اريج متخصصة ببيع سجادة الجيب وقلم الاذكار بارخص الاسعار .... بدون دفع مسبق ولا جمااارك ولا عناء التحويل .... الدفع سلم واستلم والتوصيل خلال 3 ايام 

صورة قلم الاذكار 


وبمناسبة شهر رمضان عرض خاااص سعر العلبة فيها 50 حبة ب 125 درهم 

_______________________________________________


سجادة الجيب بنوعيها العادية والماركات



العادية سعرها 5 دراهم والماكات سعرها 8 دراهم 
لمزيد من الالوان والديزاينات تفضلو بزيارة هذه الروابط 

السجادة العادية 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=363552

سجادة الماركات 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=468153

----------


## فن القفطان

جلابيات مغربية كوليكشن العيد 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=761189




مغربيات للبنوتات
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=722358


شعر اشقر و صحي مع ماي البابونج العجييب 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=756310


الكريم الطبي الفرنسي لتنعيم الشعر الدائم...بديل الكيراتين 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=709214


الجمال المغربي بارخص الاسعار ...منتجات لاول مرة 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=716676

----------


## زهرة متفتحة

:Salam Allah: 

*كل عام وأنتم بخير*

اضغطي من فضلك لمشاهدة معظم معروضاتي والتفاصيل
عروض خاصة : متجر زهرة متفتحة المتجدد والمتنوع بتصاميم ونه ألم ولمعة خرز


أوفر لكم شاحن الطوارئ وودعي صرف الكهرباء

وأهلا بالتوفير ولاداعي للقلق بعد الآن

يصلح لجميع الهواتف يشمل خمس رؤوس لبعض الهواتف

ووصلة وقابس للكهرباء إذا أردت استخدام الكهرباء

والتوصيل في الشاحن بفتحة USB 

مما يتيح الاستخدام لأي هاتف بوصلة الكمبيوتر

سعره 125 درهم



شاحن يعمل على الطاقة الشمسية وكهرباء المنزل لتخزين الطاقة

يعمل هذا الجهاز على تخزين الطاقة بطريقتين:

1. الطاقة الشمسية والتي يعمل على تخزينها داخل بطارية الليثيوم الداخلية

2. من خلال وصله بأي مقبس للطاقة بجهد مقداره من 100 إلى 240 فولت.

وبالتالي حتى لو لم تكون موجودا في مكان مشمس فإنه سيقوم بشحن الأجهزة 

من خلال الطاقة المختزنة في البطارية.

يمكن من خلاله تشغيل أجهزة الهواتف المتحركه بجميع أنواعها باستخدام وصلة الحاسوب 

والكاميرات والام بي 3 وال ام بي 4 ومختلف الأجهزة الرقمية.

تأتي معه الوصلات الآتية: نوكيا DC2.0 و DC3.5 و موتورولا V3 

والبلاك بري وسوني اريكسون K750 ووصلة ام بي 3 و ام بي 4

المواصفات الفنية:

قدرة خلية الطاقة الشمسية: 400 ملي وات
حدود جهد المدخل : متردد 100 - 240 فولت
جهد المخرج: مستمر 5.5 فولت
تيار الخرج الأقصى: مستمر800 ملي أمبير
بطارية الليثيوم الداخلية: 3200ملي أمبير / ساعة
الوزن :125 غم
الأبعاد: 120x73x10 مم



سعر المايونيز النصف كيلو 65 درهم
والكيلو 115

سعر مجموعة الكركم للعناية بالبشرة 75 درهم

علبة الماسكات 12 ماسك 60 درهم



منتج لإزالة الشعر 60 درهم

يتوفر أيضا بـ 35 درهم ونوع آخر بجهاز هزاز ب70 درهم

تفاصيل الموضوع في الرابط

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=750789



المناكير الاسلامي العلبة 100 متوفر حجمان كبير ومتوسط

للتفاصيل رابط الموضوع
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=733622



جهاز تثبيت الكريستال 100 درهم + هدية مميزة بقيمة 25

استخدمي الجل العجيب التفاصيل على هذا الرابط

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=750944



الجل بـ 35 درهم

الإسفنجة العجيبة 15 درهم

*هدايا مع كل شراء وعرووووووض غير*

وللطلب بياناتج على الخاص

والكمية والطلب بالتحديد

التوصيل سلم واستلم من 25 إلى 45 تبع المنطقة

والوزن يبدا من 5 كيلو إذا أكثر يزيد التوصيل

اسم المستلم والامارة والمنطقة والفون وياريت رقمين

----------


## noooralain

:Salam Allah: 

*كل عام وأنتم بخير

وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال

الرجاء الانتظار قليلا حتى تفتح التصاميم

ولمزيد من التفاصيل حياكم الله في متجري المتواضع*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=186



*الممسحة الدوارة 150 درهم جديدة

المكنسة العجيبة 85 درهم

منفضة الغبار 55 درهم

الضاغطة العجيبة 32 سم 160 درهم 27 سم 100 درهم

جهاز الجباتي الكبير 180 والصغير 145

الدونات والكب كيك الجهاز الواحد 145

العجانة 400 درهم

سلاقة البيض 60 درهم وقطاعة الخضار والفواكه 70 درهم

*

رابط الموضوع للتفاصيل وعروض أخرى
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=704246

كريم جولي الفلبيني المقشر والمفتح العجيب

سعر المجموعة 45 درهم



الكريم الأصفر يوضع قبل النوم في الليل ويغسل في الصباح بالصابونه المرفقه معه


وبعد غسل الوجه جيدا وتجففيه يوضع الكريم الأبيض


وتبدأ النتائج في الظهور خلال 10 أيام فقط 


وسيبدو الوجه أكثر إشراقا ونضاره وصفاء 


لأنه يزيل الكلف وآثار الحبوب والتبقعات الجلديه

*مسك الطهاره الأسود الأصلي 100%*

35 درهم



(عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أن أسماء سألت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن غسل المحيض
فقال تأخذ إحداكن مائها وسدرتها 
فتطهر فتحسن الطهور 
ثم تصب على رأسها فتدلكه دلكا شديدا حتى تبلغ شؤون رأسها
ثم تصب عليها الماء ثم تأخذ فرصة ممسكة فتطهر بها
فقالت أسماء وكيف تطهر بها فقال سبحان الله تطهرين بها
فقالت عائشة كأنها تخفي ذلك تتبعين أثر الدم )




* 
الصالون شيبر بالبطارية لليدين بـ 50 درهم

والبدي إج 60 درهم بالبطارية للقدمين

والأدوات اليدوية 100 درهم في علبة جلد فاخره متوفر 3 ألوان

جهاز الرسم على الأظافر +11شريحة 150 درهم

المناكير الإسلامي 100 درهم للعلبة في حجم كبير وحجم صغير*

لمزيد من العروض والتفاصيل هذا الرابط

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=704246
التوصيل سلم واستلم من 25 إلى 45 

اسم المستلم والامارة والمنطقة والهاتف ياريت رقمين

----------


## جـورية العين

السلام عليكم رحمه الله وبركاته 

كل عام وانتوا بخير اللهم بارك لنا في رمضان واعنا على الصيام والقيام ويسر لنا الطاعات 

معقوله تبتدي ها المواسم الطيبه وانتي ما شميتي مجموعتي (انا دلوعه ومن حقي ادلع )

احلى عود للدلوعات المهتمات بريحتهن وريحه ابيوتهن في رمضان والضيوف 



عود المعاريس ب170 

وهذا رابط الموضوع ماله
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=767339

اشتهرت ميمي في المنتدى وخارجه بعود خيال يفر الراس من غواه وثابت في الاثاث والسراميك 

عود ريحته ماتخوز من الغرف والملابس يومين كاملات ما بقول ثلاث ايام 

اكيد كلكن عرفتنه عود المسك 



وهذا رابط الموضوع 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=766201

ويستمر التميز 

ويستمر النجاح 

ويستمر الرقي مع ميميييييه

----------


## توته الحلوه

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*  
*اقدم اجمل عروضي للشهر الفضيل و عيد الفطر المبارك* 
*العود الذهبي* 
*العود نستورده من الهند كل كيسه فيها ما يقارب 5 تول* 
*سعره 200 درهم* 


*ريحته خنينه وسعره مناسب جدا وماشاءالله عليه اقبال كبير من الزباين على ايام محلنا ف القريه الاماراتيه* 
** 
*ممكن اتجربونه واتشوفون العوده كيف اتزبد وهي على الفحم* 

*او عطر ريحته شراات ريحة العود الخشب بس بخاخ ويصلح لغتر الريايل 150 درهم*
** 

*العود المعطر الملكي 160 درهم* 
ينباع في المنتدى من 5 سنوات يعني اول ما سجلت ف المنتدى ولحد الان في الصداره وانبيعه على محلات في الدوله 
*عود من الدرجه الاولى ممزوج بعطورات عربيه تثبت ريحته ف الملابس من افضل انواع العودالمعطر خلطته عربيه فيه من اجود انواع العطورات العربيه وفي الغرشه المعروضه 5 تول* 
 



*الدخون الملكي100درهم* 
ريحته تميل للعطور الفرنسيه واعتبره اكثر نوع ينباع والطلب عليه وايد وينفع للميالس والاعراس 

  

*دخون ام الشيوخ 120 درهم*
مكس بين العطورات العربيه والفرنسيه ريحته هاديه للبيت وللفراش وللكبتات
  


*مخلط الحجر الاسود بدهن العود150درهم (لمحبين الدهن العود)مخلط عربي* 
*ممزوج بدهن العود المركز30 مل في الغرشه ما يقارب 3 تول*
*دون اضافة الكحول صااافي 100%*
*وتقدرين اتحطينه في اي مكان على جسمك..*
*ماله اي ضرر*
*ومن مميزاته ريحته ثابته وتبطي على الجسم* 
*لاقى اقبال فضيع في كل المنتديات وفي المعارض وف القريه العالميه* 
*بسبب تركيز الدهن عود فيه ويصلح للمتزوجات والعرايس ويصلح للرجال* 
*من اكثر المخلطات الي تمشي عندي*
*وما يصلح للناس الي ما يحبون الدهن العود* 



*الخلطه السحريه 100درهم الاكثر طلب من النساء او الرجال*
*ويصلح للملابس الداخليه(ماله ضرر)* 

*ريحته اتجنن مركز يصلح للملابس الداخليه سواء للرجال او النساء وفي بعض البنات يستخدمونها لشيله والعبايه لان ريحتها مركزه ودووم ايام (ابرء ذمتي من البنات الي يتعطرن وايمرن على ريايل) فقط للمناسبات لان ريحة المخلط مركزه.*
 

*البلاك لذر او الدخون البخاااخ*  
 
*اول عطر يكون شرات ريحة الدخون صنع خصيصا لام خليفه بمقايس معينه* 
*ريحته* *شبيهه لتوسكان لذر المعروف*
*بمميزات اح**سن* 
*تركيز العطر عاااالي بمرتين+وفيه دهن عود مع مثبت وخلطه خاصه بي كاسره فيها ريحة العطر يعني مب شرات التوسكان الي منتشر ف السووق*  
*-حجمه 100 مل*  
*- سعره مميز ب 350 درهم بالنسبه لتركيزه العالي وحجمه مقارنة باسعار العطور الموجوده ف السوق* 
*الناااس الي ما يجهرووون الدخنه الي تطلع من الدخون ممكن يستغنون عن الدخون باستخدامهم بلاك لذر* 
*هذا العطر ميزته كانه دخون مرشوووووووش ويا عطر عربي مركز وثابت(يغنيكم عن الدخون وريحته ثااااااااابته)+ يصلح لرجال والنساء* 

*ويصلح انه يقدم هديه مميزه لانه ماشي منه برع الا يوم انشارك ف المعارض فقط او من خلال عروضنا ف المنتديات ...يعني ما بتلقونه الا عندي (حصري)*  

العطر اييكم ف كرتونه مغلفه 
*اعتمدت العطر بعد ما خليت مجموعه كبيره اتجربه .....ولله الحمد يتني الطلبيات قبل ما يجهز العطر ،،،* 
*يليه عطر الضيافه وانا متاكده ان اي وحده بتشمه بيعيبها ريحته خنينه وبااارده رجالي ونسائي وشي مميز للضيووف*
*300 درهم*
*له تركيبه مميزة* 
*خلطه عربيه مركزه ممزوج* 
*فيها ارقى انواع العطور العربيه* *مع مثبت للعطر ريحته ادوووم ف الثياب*
*مميز ومن الدرجه الاولى*  


** 
*المخمريه بدهن العود الخاصه بالشعر 100درهم* 

*لاقت اقبال الكثيرات عليها نظرا لسعرها المميز و لاستخدام العطورات من الدرجه الاولى بالاضافه الى الخلطه الاساسيه للمخمريه الاماراتيه* 
*ريحتها ادووم ايام في الشعر وتظرب ريحتها في الشيله الي تلبسينها* 
 

*عطورات الفراش او لسجادات الصلاه او الميالس والغنفات والستاير اقدم لكم نوعين عليهم طلب المكس ما بين العربي والفرنسي وهو ميره 70 درهم* 
*او ريانة العود عربي مركز وب 70 درهم* 




00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 0000000 
*ونطلع من موضوع العطووور والدخون* 
*ونتجه الى اكلات رمضان الي ما تخلى من الزعفران* 
*للقيمات او الحلويات والقهوه ولا البرياني*  
*العلب المعروضه فيها تولتين من الزعفران ما يقارب 24 جرام*
*العلبه ب 120 درهم*  

ومن سنتين وهو معروض ف المنتدى ومستمره ف عرضه لان الطلب عليه واايد ولله الحمد..والتجربه خير برهان 

شوفوا لونه كيف  
 
 
*والمزيد المزيد في متجري (توته الحلوه)*  
*متجري المتنوع من هنا* 
لطلب على الخاص او مسج على الرقم الي ف التوقيع 
لا استقبل اي مكالمه  :Smile:  
*شهادات كل الي جربوا من بضاااعتي*

----------


## دبويه2007

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..





يسرني المشاركة في مهرجان رمضان والعيد وتسوقي وانتي فالبيت مع أختج أم سعيد  :44 (22): 



خليج هالعيد غير مع FOR EVER 52 PROFESSIONAL MAKE-UP 






http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=771180


حامل وع وشك ولادة مالج غير مخشات او مدسات الأطفال حصري بس عند أم سعيد .





http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=766639


حواجب حلوة ومرسومة بقلم تاتو الحواجب المريح .





http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=771240


مكياج مبروك الرائع والألوان الحلوة .





http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=764593


ولكل المتسوقات هدايا مجانية والتوصيل بـ 20 درهم ما عدا الغربية بـ 45 درهم .

----------


## كريستال

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

مرحبا خوااتي .. 

كــــل عـــام وأنتـــم بخيـــر ..

اللهم اعنا على طاعتك وحسن عبادتك اللهم امين..

أقدم أجمل عروضي في مهرجان رمضان والعيد 1431 هــ

۩ ۩إلا صلاتـــي مـا أخليهــا۩الدفعه التاسعه ۩ لبس الصلاة الملون والساده والكلــوش ۩ ۩ 



http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=770385



♥ღ دلعيه وخليــــه يشتاق لج 24 ساعة ♥ღمع رومانساتي أنتي غير♥ღ تدلعي وأضحكي من قلبج ♥

ღ 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=769076



 ♥ღ مخمريتـــي غيــــر للمزيونـــه بسـ ♥ღ بفوائدهاّ وبعطرها وبريحتها أنتي المزيونه ♥ღ 



http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=770444



♥ ░▓██░▓█ للرشاقه SUNA SUT السونا المنزلي - للباحثات عن الرشاقه ۞ █▓░██▓░ ♥ 



http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=752749



ّْ عودي للطبيعه مع ماي المرقدوش والميراميه والزعتر والنعناع والدراسين والحلوه والكثير ْْْ



http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=736607



$$ كريم أغاديرالمغربي السوبر المطورالجامبو بحلته الجديده وصل لحقووااا الكمية محدووده $$



http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=737363


بخاطرج عزيزتي .. 

برسالة نصية مضمونه ..
( الأسم + الرقم + الإمارة والمنطقة + أسم أو رقم الشارع أو بيت + الطلب بالتفصيل )
التوصيل سلم وأستلم 25-30 درهم لكل إمارات الدولة ما عدا الغربية 45 درهم

----------


## جرح صامت

كل عام وانتو بصحه وسلامه ان شالله 

احبكم كلكم  :13 (7): 

1) اخر قطعة فستان تجنن ورووعه لا تفوتينها دشي وشوفي محلاها ومن برع لبلاد 



http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=768305


2) كورسيه للعيد خلج مميزه ودايما راقيه 




http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=753722


3) بعدج ما خورتي للعيد وما فيج ع صدعتهم مرحبابج والسعر واو 180 بس 




http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=757588


4) دريسات استرتش ولا اروع وخليج غير عنهم في احلا المناسبات 



http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=731477

5) فساتين للعيد من تصميم مصمم لبناني وشغل عدل عدل 




http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=755192


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=770056


6) مع قالب الحواجب وموس خافي الحواجب ما راح تقولين ما اعرف ارسم حواجبي من بعد اليوم 



http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=764864


7 ) جلابيات مصريه وكشميريه اخر ثنتين لحقي يا احلا حلوه 



http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=743649

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=754898



قربن قربن حياكم  :13 (27): 

اشتري اكثر ووفري اكثر مع جرح صامت 

 :44 (22):

----------


## ام غايوتى

*اللبان العربي المعطر لتبخير البيت ...* 
استخداماتها اليومية في المنازل على شكل بخور ذات رائحة طيبة ...*دخانه يطرد الهوام ويصلح الهواء ويطهره.*
يجب حرق (اللبان العربي) في المنازل يوميا لأنه يعقم الهواء.
و السعر 60 درهم ,,,
[IMG]http://up1.*****.com/2010/04/6p564339.jpg[/IMG]

وهذا رابط الموضوع :
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=578722


*شيل رسم ايدى .. ومن صنع ايدى ...* 

[IMG]http://up1.*****.com/2010/04/GLl64623.jpg[/IMG]
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=720075


بالاضافة الى :
*من جديد مع : الشبة المعطرة لنظافة الجسم من التعرق ... والحفاظ على جفافه* 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=473899

*الدفعة الثانية : دخونى ( شهرزاد ) بحلته الجديدة ...* 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=730065

*من جديد عودة مع العود المبخر ( الدفعة الثالثة )* 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=713892

*قطع القطن اللندنى مع شيلتها ... وشيل البيت المميزات للى تحب التميز* 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=715063

----------


## Um_Raian

مبروك عليكم الشهر وبمناسبة الشهر الفضيل حبيت أقدم لكم عروضي على جميع منتجاتنا من أجمل البخور والاعواد والعطور والمخمريات ودهن العود اللي اعجب به جميع زبايني وانتشر بجميع انحاء الدوله وخارجها وحصل نجاح كبير فوق التوقعات بفضل من الله سبحانه





بخور زفة العروس ب120 وبخور جميرا ب120 وبخور غزال دبي ب120 وتاسكن لذر ب120

وعرضي لكم مع كل غرشتين بخور لج عطر مجاني 35 مل من اختيارج من موضوع عطوري اللي بالرابط اللي بتوقيعي .

واللي تاخذ 6أنواع من البخور أوالعود لج غرشة بخور مجاني من اختيارج+عطر35 مل من اختيارج .





عطر أتلانتوس ومسك فرانس وحور العين ب100

وعطر زفة العروس وجميرا وغزال دبي وذهب تاسكن ب80

بالنسبه للعطور اللي تاخذ عطرين الثالث مجانا

وبالنسبه للمخمريات والدهن العود ومخلط الشيوخي مع اي نوعين منهم التوصيل مجانا .

وحيااااااكم خواتي زوروا مواضيعي اللي على توقيعي 

وشوفي التفاصيل وجميع الصور والوصف الادق واغتنمي فرصة
عروضي التي لاتعوض بهالفتره فقط 

.والتوصيل سلم واستلم ب30 درهم .

----------


## السنيوورة

للحجز

----------


## الفراشة2020

:Salam Allah: 

كل سنة وانتم طيبين

يسعدني اشارك في هالمهرجان والف شكر لادارة منتدانا الغالي
وخصوصا مشرفتنا الحلوة ورودة

وكل وحده يا بنات يعجبها شي اطرشلي رسالة عالخاص
فيها كل بياناتها
والتوصيل سلم واستلم عن طريق شركة ياخذون 25 والغربية 45


علب الحلويات ب 3 احجام 
الصغير ال 100 حبة ب 15
والمتوسط ال 100 ب 20
والكبير ال 100 ب 45
والملاعق الشفافة ال 100 ب 10
علب الكيك الكرتونية الدرزن 12 حبة ب 40
علب الكيك المربعه ال 12 حبة ب 65
والدائرية ال 12 حبة ب 65
والقاعده اللي تنحط تحت الكيكة ال 12 حبة ب 25
ورق الكب كيك حجمين وبالوان مختلفة
الوسط الالف حبة ب 8
واكبر من الوسط شوي نفس السعر
والاثنين ب 15
وزينة الكيك الملون والكاكاو والفضي ب 15
وزعفران اسباني يفر الراس ب 70
وخلطة القهوة اللي الكل بيسالج عنها ب 50 درهم
نعناع للشاي العلبة ب 20
قطاعة للبسكويت باشكال مختلفة ب 10 دراهم
3 قطاعات ستيل دائرية ب 3 احجام مع مسكة ب 10 دراهم
بس هذيلا ما صورتهم بس متوفرين عندي
قوالب السيلكون فيها فتحات على شكل قلوب متوفر لونين الوردي والعنابي الحبة ب 20 درهم


فناجين مرسومه باليد من تايلند متوفر عدة الوان الدرزن ب 200 درهم




الممسحه العجيبة ب 100
جهاز غزل البنات ب 150
خلاط الطلقة الشهير 21 قطعه ب 150
الة ازالة الغبار 55
مقلاة البخار العجيبة لاكل صحي قياس 28 سم 100
جهاز اللقيمات بفتحه وحده ب 25
وجهاز اللقيمات بفتحتين ب 30
وعاء الكرستال للحلويات عدد 6 ب 50
قطاعة نايسر دايسر مع السيدي وب 3 قطاعات مختلفة الاحجام ب 70
كرة الغسيل اللي تغنيج عن المساحيق ب 50



واوفرلج هدايا رجالية حسب طلبج وميزانيتج
ومن الاشياء اللي اوفرها طقم القلم والميدالية والبزم - بزم - عطر فرنسي - غتر ماركات او عادية -
ملابس داخلية فوانيل ووزرة وقحافي - مدخن للسيارة - عطر للسيارة - دخون - مكنسة للسيارة
مكاين حلاقة المانية وغيرها الكثير



كيس الفراولة متوفر 6 الوان الحبة ب 5 والدرزن ب 50
غطاء الكواية ب 25
كيس للصدرية عشان ما تخترب بالغسيل ب 15
علاقة الملابس ب 25
كيس الضغط بيوفرلج المساحات ب 15
حامل المعجون والفراشي ب 40



الكورسيه بالحمالات ب 130 ومتوفر كل المقاسات من سمول الى 3 اكس
الشورت ب 50 ومتوفر كل المقاسات
الستيان الشفاف ب 25 ومتوفر من قياس 32 الى 42
وقياس 40 و 42 ب 15 بس
سيلكون بدون حمالات ب 30 ومتوفر 3 قياسات



المناكير الاسلامي العلبة ب 85 ونص العلبة ب 50 وربعها ب 30
بس في الوقت الحالي مخلص والدفعه الجديده بتوصل بعد اسبوعين ان شاء الله

طابعه الاظافر مع 7 مناكير و 6 شرائح رسومات ب 95
مجفف المناكير ب 40
طابعه صغيرة برسومات عديده ب 10 دراهم بس
اقلام المناكير الحبة ب 7
لفائف الكيرلي ب 50
جهاز مساج للراس ب 30
سشوار انستايلر ب 180
فير السيراميك ب 90
البف العلبة فيها 5 قطع ب 5 دراهم
مجموعة الهيرجامي لعمل تسريحات رائعه ب 80 درهم
الشباصة العجيبه مه السي دي حبتين مع بعض ب 10
مقص الحف الذهبي ب 25 درهم



وممكن اسويلكم توزيعات لاي مناسبة ولادة - زواج - تخرج وغيره
دخون عطور لوشن حلويات العاب اطفال وادوات مدرسية - صابون معطر - مكياج 
واللي حاب يشوف شغلي يزور متجري في المول الذهبي

ومتوفر في الوقت الحالي توزيعات تراثية في الصورة اعلاه
الحبة ب 10 دراهم داخلها تمر مغلف

وعندي سجادة الجيب للتوزيعات في هذا الشهر الفضيل الحبة ب 5 ومع التغليف ب 7 وهذي صورتها




في الفترة الاخيرة وفرت شباصات من تايلند
اللي فوق نوع واحد بس 
متوفر انواع كثيرة غيرها بتشونها في متجري في المول الذهبي
وفي بعد شباصات للاطفال الحلوين
وممكن اسويلكم شباصات ساتان وحرير وشيفون حسب الطلب



وبتحصلون عندي 
ماسك الكولاجين ب 15 درهم
وماسكات متوعه بالفواكه ب 5 دراهم
وكريم جولي بالبابايا والشاي الاخضر ب 35
وصابونته ب 15

وامبولات لمنع تساقط الشعر ب 55
وكيم العروسة ب 40
وكريم الخيار المقشر وكريم الحليب
ولزقات سحب السموم من الرجل ب 50
وصابونة الحليب وصابونة طين البحر الميت كل وحده ب 10
وعندي صابون معطربرايح فرنسية وعربية الحبة ب 5




هذا مزيل العرق التايلندي طبيعي ويبيض المنطقة
وفرت منه 6 انواع واللي فوق بودرة
واللي عاليمين تحت بودرة
سعر المزيل 15
والبودرة الكبيرة 10
والصغيرة 5

وعندي استكرات للجدران الحبة ب 5 دراهم بس 
تقدرون تشوفون الاشكال في متجري في المول الذهبي
ومكياج اوفيس وفور لايف وماك تابعوا الموضوع في متجري الذهبي 
وكريم بارتنر لوف ب 50 درهم والمشقر الشفاف قريبا بتتوفر الدفعه الجديده وب 35 درهم

----------


## كعبية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

رمضان مبارك للجميع .. وكل عام وانتم بخير


...~ ... العرض الاول ...~...

تجهزي للعيد بشعر جميل ومرتب .. مع حنا فرد الشعر الاصلي ..

السعر 200 درهم 



لمعرفة المزيد .. زيارة الرابط التالي ..

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=755133


...~.... العرض الثانــــــــــي ....~.....

للكبار والصغار .. أطواق من الدانتيل مزينة بورود من الكوروشيه و الريش والكرستال
اشكال متنوعه ومختلفة و حصريه ( شغل يد ) من الكوروشيه 
حدديلي اللون .. وانا بنسق لج احلى الاطواق باذن الله  :Smile: 
السعر كل 6 بـــ 100 درهم 





....~.... للطلب والاستفسار ....~.....

ارسال رسالة خاصة تحتوي البيانات .. والغرض المطلوب
الاسم:................
الرقم:................
رقم احتياط :........
الامارة والعنوان:....

التوصيل مع مندوب سلم واستلم بـــ25 درهم 
للتواصل .. الاتصال للنساء فقط ( الرقم في التوقيع )

...~.... لزيارة باقي مواضيعي ....~.....
 الدفعــــ 4 ــــة من ear candle .. للتخلص من آلام الاذن والرأس .. هنا..


حنــــــــــــــــــــا وســـــــــــــــــــــدر بـ 15 درهم.. حياج الله .. هنا ..


سحنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاة .. لفترة محدودة

----------


## شمه حمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حياكم الله فعرضي المميز لرمضان والعيد

العرض الأول: مخمرية العيد وصلت بأسعار تنافسية حياكم

سعر التولة 35 درهم


العرض الثاني: دخون الكعك 4 حبات وفوق الوحدة بــ (12,5 درهم) 


دخون شموخ 3 وفوق الواحد بــ (30 درهم) 


ودخون روح البادية 3 وفوق الواحد بــ (30درهم)


العرض الثالث: قطع الحرير مع شيلهم 3 وفوق الوحدة بــ (45 درهم)




قطع قطن ياباني مع شيلهم سعر رمضان والعيد الــ 2 وفوق الوحدة بــ 35 درهم 




قطع قطن مع شيلهم سعر رمضان والعيد الــ 3 وفوق الوحدة بــ 30 درهم




العرض الرابع: شيل البيت المتبقي رقم 2 ، 8 ، 13 ، 15 الأربع مع بعض بــ 40 درهم
رابط الموضوع: 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...4#post24291814

عروض خاصة http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?p=23262196

العروض الأصلية بملفي الشخصي حياكم خذوا لفة
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=48138

وألي فخاطرها شي ما يردها غير كيبوردها وأن شاء الله ما بنختلف ع سعر

للطلب
الطلب والاسم والرقم والمدينة ع الخاص

.
.
.

----------


## موزه السويدي

*كل عام وانتو بخير خواتي وحياكم الله ..



اضغطو عالصور خواتي عسبت تروحون للموضوع الاصلي ..















*

----------


## ماما امولة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخواتي الحبيبات كل عام وأنتم إلى الله أقرب
ومبارك عليكم الشهر الفضيل أعاده الله عليكم أعواما عديدة وسنين مديدة



وأقدم لكن بضائع متميزة لرمضان والعيد

زيني طاولاتج بأجمل المفارش الراقية والمشغولة وكوني متميزة أمام ضيوفج



سعر هذا المفرش 320 درهم
لمشاهدة الموضوع كاملا زوري هذا الرابط

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=772831


لمحبات التميز والطلة الجميلة ميك أب استوديو إيطالي بروفيشنال بألوان مموجه ولمعة رااااااااااائعة


سعر المجموعة الواحدة 375 درهم
لمشاهدة الموضوع كاملا يرجى زيارة هذا الرابط

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=772631

جميع منتجات د.كابور للتبييض وتساقط الشعر
ومنتجات شركة روجيه لإنبات الحواجب وتكثيف الرموش وتطويل الشعر


سعر منتج الرموش 240 درهم
لمشاهدة الموضوع كاملا يرجى زيارة هذا الرابط
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=701661


مجموعة الأوركيد للعناية بالشعر المصبوغ والمملس


سعر المجموعة الواحدة وتتضمن الشامبو وحمام الزيت والسيروم 300 درهم
لمشاهدة الموضوع كاملا يرجى زيارة هذا الرابط

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=772785

توزيعات وهدايا مميزة بمناسبة شهر رمضان للكبار والصغار


سعر شنطة الأطفال 50 درهم وعلبة الكبار 60 درهم
لمشاهدة الموضوع كاملا يرجى زيارة هذا الرابط
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=769657


للطلب الرجاء ارسال رسالة خاصة تتضمن الاسم والعنوان كاملا ورقم الموبايل ورقم آخر احتياط ونوعية الطلبية والكمية
أو بإرسال رسالة نصية على رقم موبايلي الظاهر تحت اسمي
والتوصيل عن طريق شركة سلم واستلم خلال يومين أو ثلاثة ان شاء الله مقابل 25 درهم

وكل عام وأنتم بألف خير

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

*توزيعات رمضان و للعيد و اللي عندها مناسبة ثانية بعد حياها*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=762207


مرحبا خواتي ..

أكيد الكل يبي *يستقبل ضيوفه* بأي مناسبة *بأحلى و أفخم التوزيعات* .. و الهدايا سواء كان *للكبار أو للصغار* .. لأني مجهزة للصغار بعد توزيعات .. يستاهلون الصغارية و هم اللي محلين المناسبات فديتهم ياربي ..

*طبعا انا عندي أنواع كثيرة للتوزيعات* ..

(( توزيعات الدخون & توزيعات العود المعطر & توزيعات اللوشنات & توزيعات شرايط القرآن أو المحاضرات & توزيعات سيديه القرآن او الاذكار او المحاضرات & توزيعات الأطفال & توزيعات الشموع & توزيعات ككاو فوالة & توزيعات العطور الميني سواء عطور الملابس أو عطور الفراش و المكاتب و ممكن بعد أحط مخلطات اذا حابين ))

*(1) توزيعات الدخون و العود المعطر و اللوشنات ..*

سعر توزيعة الدخون شامل التغليف بـ 12 درهم للحبة

سعر توزيعة العود المعطر شامل التغليف بـ 15 درهم للحبة 

سعر توزيعة اللوشن شامل التغليف بـ 8 دراهم للحبة 







توزيعات عطور ميني .. الغرشة بروحها بدون تغليف شكلها راقي و كرستالي .. و اذا بتغليف أرقى و أفخم ..

أمثلة للغراش بدون تغليف 




طبعا أحط لكم بطايق تهنئة على كل عطر بحال الطلب و هالخدمة مجانا لعيونكم ..


*سعر غرشة العطر الميني بدون تغليف بـ 12 درهم 

و مع التغليف بـ 15 درهم ..*

و بحال طلب *توزيعات عطور الفراش و المكاتب* .. سعر غرشة العطر بـ 10 دراهم بدون تغليف و مع التغليف بـ 13 درهم فقط ..



*توزيعات للأطفال* .. قلت عاد *لازم للأطفال نصيب شوي من التوزيعات* ..

و التوزيعة عبارة عن حلاوة على أشكال كارتونية مختلفة وبأشكال ورد و غيره بألوان مختلفة .. و مغلفة بشكل راقي ..

و سعر الحلاوة درهمان ..
و اذا بتغليف تور بـ 4 دراهم ..

وتوزيعات الككاو اللي على شكل سيارة ..كل حبتين بتغليف تور بدرهمين و نص

وتوزيعات الميدالية على شكل كرة .. الحبة بـ 3 دراهم و اللي تبي بتغليف تخبرني











*للي حابين يبدون تجارتهم وللي حابة تسوي عود معطر خاص فيها* 

غراش العود من الحجم الكبير .. هالحجم بحجم غرشتين من اللي بغطا صفرة

ما عليج غير انج تضيفين العطر اللي يناسب ذوقج للعود و تتركينه يتخمر عدل و بعديها تستخدمي العود المعطر

أو تستغليه بالتجارة *و تبدين تجارة خاصة فيج* ..


*سعر الغرشة 45 درهم فقط !* 


سعر و لا أحلى منه .. و تعمدت أحطه بسعر رخيص يناسب الجميع عسب اللي تبي اتاجر فيه وميزانيتها محدودة تقدر



*هذا رابط الموضوع الأصلي*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=756317






*للحب جنوووون .. لا يفووووتكم دخون و عطر جنون الحب .. إهداء لحيــاتي أنا* 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=763658



*عطر حياتي أنا* 


عطر رجالي .. أفضل عطر تهدينه لمن يملك مساحة من قلبك ..

سعر عطر حياتي أنا* 60 درهم* فقط

و موضح حجمه بالنسبة للموبايل





عطر جنون الحب

هالعطر كلمة عجييييب شوية عليه .. من أكثر العطور اللي أدمنت عليهم ..

ريحته هادية و رومانسية جدا جدا .. لا يفوتكم

*سعر عطر جنون الحب 130 درهم*




دخون جنون الحب

الدخون ريحته هادية و ينفع للبيت .. سعر الدخون 100 درهم فقط




الدخون السائل

هالدخون شو ما قلت فيه ما بوفيه حقه .. عجيييب و ريحته ما تخوز بسرعة

ابهري ضيوفج فيه .. و خلي ريلج ينبهر بريحة المكان 

سعر الدخون السائل 220 درهم





*جديدي بالدخون و العود و العطورات مع أحلى عرض لعيونكم* 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=748223

----------


## أسرار111

كل عام وانتن بخير ومبارك عليكن الشهر مقدما




هذي اسعار خاصة لشهر رمضان واخترت لكم افضل الروايح واللي عليها اقبال كبير من داخل المنتدى وخارجه

دخون الاسطورة
دخون سايل مغرق بالعطور ومعجون مع كسرات العود
يعني دخون وعود معطر 
2 في 1

ووايد بنات طلبوه مني ورجعوا طلبوه مرة ثانية
السعر 100درهم للصغير والكبير ب 120درهم





عود الشيخ
مغرق ومودن بمخلطات عربية


السعر ب 130درهم






عود زايد مشهور من اربع سنوات داخل وخارج المنتديات وابيعه بالمفرد والجملة
خلطة خاصة بالمسك والعنبر ودهن العود والورد الطايفي 
السعر 130درهم



دخون المزيونة

دخون عربي مميز ريحته قوية وثابتة ومركزة 

السعر 80درهم




وهذا هو الرابط
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=768112



.................................................. .


مناديس الهدايا ب 500درهم



بمناسبة شهر رمضان 
مندايس هدايا الشهر الفضيل
مندوس بداخله
3 عطر بخاخة 
1عطر فراش
1عود معطر
1دخون

مع التغليف والتزيين ب 500درهم
التوصيل 30درهم


وهذا هو الرابط

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=768648


.................................................. .....

توزيعات شهر رمضان























هذا هو الرابط
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=768618

----------


## Umm_Gaith

*السلام عليكم

انا عندي قمصان نوم مستورده من امريكا من s-3x زوريني في موضوعي او طرشيلي رسالة خاصة وفالج طيب

لمزيد من التفاصيل عالخاص خواتي

هالماركات العالمية اللي اييب من عندهم







http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=751971*

----------


## @أم عمر@

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مبروك عليكم الشهر الفضيل الله يعيده على امة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم اعوام عديدة
ما بطول عليكم وبحط كل مواضيعي اهنيه^^
فساتين للعيد توصليج لين باب بيتج وارتاحي من زحمة السوق ومن الحر


اروع ما ابدعته الانامل الاماراتية لرمضان وللعيد


عدسات تجميلية بتدرجات متعددة لعيون اكثر جاذبية^^



وحياكم الله جميعا

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

> هااااااااااااااااااااااااااي ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اكـشخي مـع فووووونج باحلا الكفرااااااااات ويا  
> 
> الـ *نّ* ـون ;;
> 
> ...

----------


## براءة1

هــــــــلا وغـــــــــــــلا 

عنـــــــدي أحـــلى نعـــــــــــــول العــــــــيــد .. حيــــاكم الله  :Smile:  و الاسعار كلها فاللنك ..

lll BEST shoes lll عروض خـــاصة للعــــــــــــيد لا تفوتــــــــــــــــكـــــــم !!! 



http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=770473


* * *

لانـــــــــــــــجري JUST ENTER



http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=750060

* * *
أروع القمـــــــــــــــصان .. for u only



http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=729354

* * *
عرض خاااااااااااص: تغليف مميز .. حياكم الله  :Smile: 



http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=759295

----------


## bntuae1

مرحبا خواتي بمناسبة شهر رمضان الكريم حبيت اعرض لكم بعض بضاعتي

جهاز نحت الخصروشد البطن العجيب كل يوم 3 دقايق وشوفي النتايج بعد 30 يوم 
بيساعدكن علي التخلص من الشحوم لي بيتراكن من اكلات رمضان 

سعر الجهاز 700 درهم

عجانه الفطاير 2 في 1 عجانه وخلاط الكيك بتريحج في العجن وبسعر مغري 220 


خلي بيتج تفوح ريحيته العطر وبهري ضيوفج في رمضان بحلي ريحه 

سعر الفواحه الكهربائيه 200 درهم

جلابيات العيد الصفراء والمغربي الاخضر
جلابيه العيد الحمراء تصميم مصممه عراقيه

وهذا الرابط الموضوع
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=767898

----------


## شموخ..

هلا بنات شحالكم ..
عساكم مرتاحين 

بعرضلكم بضاعتي وان شاءالله تحوز على اعجابكم  
حياكم  

اول شي خواتم العيد وهذا ب 50 درهم







وهذي صوره من صور الخواتم وفي اشكال ثانيه في الموضوع 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=768475



عندي سكارفات الصفوه وبأحلى الالوان وغيرهم للعيد 

هني صوره لنوع سكارف القطن ب 35 درهم 
وهني لسكارفات الصفوه ب 40 درهم 

وهذا رابط الموضوعhttp://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=768450


................

----------


## ورد معطر

مرحباإ،

بنآأت عندي أروع وأشيك وأريح الشوزات وعندي بوتات بعد ،

تتوفر عندي المقاسات من 34 لييين 47 واساعدكم فيها لو تبون 

يعني اخذي راحتج ع الآخر 

وبألوان واشكال مختلفة ولكل الأوقات ،،

الصورة تتكلم ^^ 



http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...1#post24342195

حياااكم   :Smile:

----------


## سيدةزاخر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مبروك عليكم الشهر الكريم والعيد السعيد 

كل بضاعتي موجودة في متجري في المول الذهبي 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=182

عرض رمضان والعيد عبارة عن خصم وهدية للي تشتري مكياج بقيمة 300 درهم 



















بالاضافة إلى علاقات الاكسسوارات
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=365309
ستاند الاساور والساعات
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=642223
ساعات ماركات اصلية 100%
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=767820
علبة تقليم الاظافر
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=579039
مكياج ماركات اخرى
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=770806

----------


## وهج الذكرى

_ابهري ضيوفك وزوارك برمضان والعيد وبأي زمان ومكان مع بخوري_ 

_بخور برائحة مميزه وتثبت بالبيت يومين_ 


_سمعتوا يومين ^^_






http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...1#post23998021

----------


## فتاة حالمة

السلام عليكم
اشحالكم خواتي الغاليات
كل عام وانتو بخير ^^

سفوف او لهوم ام عبودي حرمة سعودية تسويه وايبه بالشحن من السعودية
يستخدم في النفاس او بعد الاجهاض بعيد الشر عنكم اويستخدم في الدورة الشهرية ..
ينظف الرحم ويشده ويطلع الهوا ..والنتيجة ترجعين عروس بإن الله

عرضي الخاص لشهر رمضان هو اللي بتشتري 3 علب سفوف ام عبودي التوصيل بكون مجااني 



طريقة الاستخدام وجميع التفاصيل موجودة في الموضوع
وهذا رابط الموضوع :
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=770841

----------


## وميض الجنة

السلام عليكنم ورحمه الله وبركات

اشحالكم ؟؟

كل عام وانتو بخير بحلول شهر رمضان الفضيل

اليوم بعرض لكم كتالوج أفون ( عطور / مكياج / كريمات .... )



على هذا الرابط

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...7#post24348517

وحيــاكم الله

----------


## نور العين1

جهاز تكبير الصدر السعر 360


حلاوه لازله الشعر الغير مرغوب فيه \

50 درهم

----------


## moon candy

وهذا رابط الموضوع


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...4#post24351004


وحياكم الله

----------


## سحاب الامارات

كل عام والجميع بألف خير اعاده الله علينا وعلى الامه الاسلاميه والعربيه عاما واعواما 


عروضي عديده كما عودتكم واغلبها على الجلابيات سواء كانت جلابيات بيت خفيفه ومريحه او جلابيات العيد او جلابيات المناسبات وكذلك لدي فساتين البنوتات من عمر سنتين الى 18 سنه وفساتين لخواتي الكريمات وعروضي على الشراشف والكفرات وأطقم السرير التي لاقت رواج كبير ولله الحمد ايضا متوفر لدي يونيفورمات الخدم الكويتيه سعر اليونيفورم 38 درهم والكثير الكثير لدى سحاب الامارات تجدونه في رابط قسمي الخاص أزياء سحاب الامارات



http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=201


وهذه نماذج لبعض البضاعه المتوفره لدى سحاب الامارات حياكم 



-----2--موديل روعه-- سعره 850درهم متوفر منه قياس ميديم ---لارج----
الرجاء تظليل صورة المنيكان 



----1---- السعر 35 درهم القياسات S--M--L-XXL---XXXL-XL




-----4---- 500 درهم 




_------89-------_

----------


## "الورد"

السلام علكيم ورحمة الله 

احلى قبضات للشعر اختاري الي يعجبج ....

ولج خصم اذا خذتي 7 قبضات 

خواتي العرض علىالموجود فقط يعني ما اسوي نفس الشكل بلون ثاني .. فقط لي موجود ...

وهاي صورة من القبضات والي حابة تشوف تتفضل الرابط 



تفضل هاي روابط القبضات 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=753773


وهذا الرابط الثاني .... 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=699692

ملاحظة الي بتختار شي وما تعرف تحط الصورة ياليت تخبرني رقم الصورة ومن اي موضوع علشان اعرف طلبها

----------


## النرجس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ما شاء الله ولا قوة الا بالله 
قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من دخل السوق فقال ( لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير) كتب الله له ألف حسنه ومحا عنه ألف سيئه ورفع له ألف درجه 



رمضان كريم

أسأل الله ( أن يعطيكم )
أطيب مآفي الدنيآ --> [ محبة الله ]
وأحسن مآفي الجنة --> [ رؤية الله ]
وأنفع الكتب --> [ كتآب الله ]
وأن يجمعكم بأبر الخلق --> [ رسول الله ]
وأن يبلغكم رمضآن [ و ] يبآرك لكم فيه ..  
بمناسبة الشهر الكريم أقدم لكم هذه التخفيضات على جميع بضائعي 
*الزعفران الممتاز* 

سعره قبل 35 درهم سعر المهرجان 30 درهم  

 
 
*مقصات حف الوجه الملونة*

سعره 15 درهم سعر المهرجان 10 دراهم  
 
 
*غطاء الكواية*  
سعره 45 درهم سعر المهرجان 40 درهم  
 
 
*إيجاد كافة مواضيع العضوة : النرجس* 

التوصيل والدفع 

التوصيل عن طريق شركة التوصيل بــ 25 درهم
الدفع عند تسليم البضاعة سلم واستلم 

*للطلب يرجى إرسال* 

الاسم والإمارة ورقم الهاتف والكمية

----------


## akka

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته خواتي

هلا هلالك ......منتدى سيدات الإمارات دارك
هليت يا رمضان يا شهر الخير ....وهلت معاك عروض أم خالد العجييييييبه 

أولا 
شاي وولونغ للتنحيف الأصلي والطبيعي 100%....المختبر في مختبرات بلدية دبي التابعه لجمارك دبي ..

[IMG][/IMG]

بعض فوايد الشاي :

1-حرق الدهون ...يخلي الجسم يحرق الدهون أكثر بمرتين ونصف
2-ينزل مقاسات الجسم والنتيجة تظهر بعد أول أسبوع
3-ينشط الجسم ويطرد السموم
4-يقوي الشعر والأسنان والأظافر
5-ينقي البشرة ويؤخر ظهور التجاعيد
6-مفيد لتخفيض الكولسترول والضغط والسكري


الحين الأسعار ...........والعروض .............شي رهييييييييييييييييييييييب


العلبه طبعا الكل يعرف كانت ب 190 درهم .....
الحين 
الحين 
الحين 


صارت 170 درهم شامل التوصيل ......
العلبتين 330 درهم شامل التوصيل .....
ال 4 علب 660 درهم شامل التوصيل ....بس طبعا لها هديه حلوه ......ومميزه بعد ...........

وهذا رابط لموضوعي الأصلي للحصول على معلومات أكثر عن المنتج ...
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=762038


ثانيا 



المشد السحري والأصلي SLIM & LIFT 

[IMG][/IMG]

اللبس الداخلي الثوري الجديد للتنحيف والرفع، ليعطيك مظهر جذّاب فورا".
السّر هو في التصميم الفريد الذي يجمع بين الشكل والوظيفة لنحت، تجميل، شدّ وتنحيف مظهرك. ويعمل كل هذا بسهولة مدهشة.
®Slim and Lift يشدّ كل الأماكن التي تسبِب الأحراج من تحت الصدر إلى فوق الركبة.
®Slim and Lift يجعلك تظهرين أنحف فورا".يخبىءالأنتفاخ، الورم وعيوب أخرى 
®Slim and Lift يعطيك مظهر أنيق من تحت الصدر إلى فوق الركبة

ملاحظه : المشد هو الأًصلي مب التقليد ...اللي تبى التقليد موجود في السوق ب 23 درهم فقط ...ويتقطع من أول استخدام ....


القياسات المتوفره 

اكس سمول-سمول-ميديوم-لارج-اكس لارج-2 اكس لارج-3 اكس لارج


الأسعار 

المشد 160 درهم شامل التوصيل ...........
المشدين 320 درهم شامل التوصيل .....
ال 3 مشدات 440 درهم شامل التوصيل ....وأكيد لج هديه حلوه ومميزه .....

وهذا رابط الموضوع للمعلومات أكثر عن المنتج ...
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=762278

ثالثا 
BaByliss سشوار ...وصل أخيرا بخلي شعرج حرييييييييييييييييييييرللعيد حصري ولأول مره




مواصفاته :
1-يوزع المشط الذي يحل عقد الشعر شعرك بشكل متساو من خلال مشط الفرد المتحرك.
2-يستطيع مشط الفرد المعدني السيراميكي بعد ذلك أن يفرد بفعالية طبقا للشد المثالي الذي سبق اختياره باستخدام نظام التحكم بالشدة .
3-ويتم تلميع الشعر بعد ذلك للمسة نهائية براقة



السعر 

عدد 1 السعر 260 درهم شامل التوصيل 
عدد 2 السعر 500 درهم شامل التوصيل
عدد 3 السعر 735 درهم شامل التوصيل ...بس لج هديه فوقهم وأكيد مميزه مثلج يا حلوه .....


وهذا رابط الموضوع للمعلومات ....
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=768017

وهذا رابط موضوعي بالنسبة لملابس الأطفال من مذركير ...والأسعار أكيد عليها خصم ...واللي تبي تراسلني عالخاص وبسوي لها خصم حلو .....

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=724946

طريقة الدفع والتوصيل 


1- بالنسبة لشاي وولونغ .....ايداع في مصرف أبوظبي الاسلامي أو حواله ...التوصيل بامبوست
2- بالنسبه للمشد - السشوار الملابس .....سلم واستلم بشركة راك اكسبرس + تحويل رصيد 10 دراهم لحجز الطلبيه ولضمان الجديه .....
التواصل ....بالرسائل عالخاص ...أو بالمسجات فقط على الرقم الموجود في التوقيع 


رمضان كريم

----------


## ام عبدالله والريم

*السلام عليكم اخواتى وكل عام وانتم ابخير 

ان شاء الله

مسويين لكم عرض رهيب بمناسبة شهر رمضان

عند شرائك للمجموعة بتحصلى على توفير قيم 

سعر المجموعة قبل التخفيض

2620

سعر المجموعة بعد التخفيض 

1550






مكونات المجموعة الاكثر من رائعة

1

مجموعة سحر الشرق للتبييض وازالة الكلف والسواد للوجة والجسم
مجموعة خاصة جدا للتبييض وخاصة بالسمروات


2

اللهوم والغسول لكل متزوجة تحافظ على نظافتها الشخصيه والصحيه
لتضييق وتنظيف الرحم وتطهير وتعقيم البطن
ولنزول قطع الدم المتكتله وعلاج الافرازات 

3

مورد الخدود والشفايف لون روز فاتح
تعالج سمار وزرقان الشفايف
وتجعل لونها وردى بدون وضع اى مستحضرات تجميل

4

بودر تبييض الاسنان مثل اللى يستخدمونها بعيادات الاسنان
وهى افضل من الليزر وتبيض وتشل الجير كلة
والتسوس من اول استخدام

5



حاااااارق الدهون يقضى على الكرش نهائى
البطن بتلزق بالظهر باقل التكاليف
وبدون اى عناء ولا تعب
تزيل الشحوم والترهلات
تستخدم للبطن والارداف
والازناد والمؤاخرة

6

مجموعة ازالة الشعر

بودر علبة للوجة وعلبة للجسم
لازالة الشعر فى ثوانى
تزيل الشعر وتبيض الجلد
وتزيل الشعر من تحت الجلد
وتبيض وتلمع الجلد
بتركيبة خاصة ضد الحساسية

*

رابط الموضوع

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=766638

0000000000000000000000000000



*العرض الثانى 

السلام عليكم اخواتى 

اللى تشترى كورس اليمامة الغنى عن التعريف

لتطويل الشعر ومنع التساقط والتقصف والخشونة

الكورس يطول بطريقة ملحوظة جدا ويعالج جميع مشاكل الشعر



بتاخذ معاة هدية قيمة جداااااااااااااا

مجموعة سحر الشرق للتبييض

وازالة السمار والكلف والبقع الداكنة

يبيض بياض الثلج وينظف الجسم ويشل الجلد الميت والوسح

يبيض الوجة والرقبة والمناطق الحساسة الامامية والخلفية

ويبيض الركب والاكواع والظهر*

سعر كورس اليمامة مع مجموعة سحر الشرق هدية

ب1250



رابط الموضوع

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=761465

التوصيل خلال 4 الى 5 ايام

واستلام المبلغ مقدما عالانصارى

----------


## بنـــت الفلاسـي

عرضي انه اوفر لكن العطور الفرنسية الاصليه 100% بارخص من السوق .. والعطور بكراتينهن وغراشهن مب معبينهن ... عطور نسائيه ورجاليه .. واللي ما بتحصلونه في اللسته اتراسلوني باسم العطر وان شاء الله اتخبر لكن عن سعره واوفره لكن ... 

نموذج من العطور النسائيه ... 



للمزيد زيارة الموضوع 
http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=747207




+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+


وعندي تغليفات لكل المناسبات .. بالالوان اللي تبونها ... والتغليف يشترط يكون لـ 4 اشيا وفوق .. والسعر يبدا من 350 درهم ... 


نموذج ع التغليفات 






للمزيد زيارة الموضوع 
http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=759766



+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+




لزيارة متجري في المول الذهبي .. الضغط ع الرابط
http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=184




الرجاااء قراءة القوانين والشروط قبل ارسال اي رسالة تشمل الطلب ... ( للعطور + التغليفات )

----------


## هيام2

محجوز

----------


## e fashion

مرحبا خواتـــــي..

خصووومات رمضان والعيد.... من E fashion

فساتين ..بلوزات ..شنط ..أحذيه ..وغيرها..
البضاعه من .. تايلند .. هونج كونج .. الصين..

خواتي امسويه خصووومات... على أكثر البضاعه...
واللي بتشتري ب 800 درهم وأكثر... 
بيصير لها خصم إضافي .. 10% من المجموع كله...

حياج الله عندي.. على هذا الرابط...
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=767622

----------


## ام هاني ونودي

جلابيات كويتي خامتها وموديلها راقي 
ومميزة وحلوة باللبس
الاولى سايز ميديوم لارج

من قريب



والثانية سايز سمول


من قريب


بسعر ولااروع
400درهم ^^

----------


## fikraa

(ايـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــام زمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان) للـــــــــــــــــــــــغتر
( نــــــــــــــــــــــــــور العـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين ) للفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراش
( الملــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ هــــــــــــــــــــــــــوف ) للسيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــارة
مثل ماتعرفون ان كل نوع من منتجاتنا سواء العطورات والعود او الزيوت العطريه لدخونا وعودنا وعطوراتنا منتقاة بعنايه 
من اجود انواع العطور من الهند والإمارات ومن دول مشهورة باحسن انواع العود ولمسات 
طوق الياسمين خاصه والحلو فيها انها جديده ومو مكرره وفريد من نوعها يعني حق محبي التميز والتجدد.
تبين الريحه التي ممممممممماتخوز من ثيابج ولا من سيارتج ولا من فراشج ولا من غترت بو الشباب ولا من ثياب الاهل .. تبين العطر الكل يسال عنه بكل مكان 
تبين الريحه الخنينه التي ماااااااااااااااااا تسبب لج صداع ولا حساسية 

عبوه اقتصاديه






السعر : 220درهم
سلم وستلم
وتوصيل مجانا للجميع المناطق الدوله ماعدا اهل المنطقه الغربيه بيدفعون 25درهم سوينا لهم تخفيض

وعرضي الثاني

حياكم الله من جديد طوق الياسمين للعطورات 
واليــوم عرضنا عطورات فرنسيه متنوعه

( مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاقدير ) للحمام ورائحه جميله ورهيبه وقويه مع طارد للحشرات
( عبــــــــــــــــــــق الـــزمان ) للمطابخ الرائحه جميله وقويه ورهيبه وهو معقم وطارد للنمل والحشرات

حصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــرياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
مثل ماتعرفون ان كل نوع من منتجاتنا سواء العطورات والعود او الزيوت العطريه لدخونا وعودنا وعطوراتنا منتقاة بعنايه 
من اجود انواع العطور من الهند والإمارات ومن دول مشهورة باحسن انواع العود ولمسات 
طوق الياسمين خاصه والحلو فيها انها جديده ومو مكرره وفريد من نوعها يعني حق محبي التميز والتجدد.
تبين الريحه التي ممممممممماتخوز من الحمام والمطبخ ويعقم لج المكان.. تبين العطر الكل يسال عنه وقت يدخل الحمام ةاو المطبخ
تبين الريحه الخنينه التي ماااااااااااااااااا تسبب لج صداع ولا حساسية 

عبوه اقتصاديه



السعر : 150درهم زجاجه اقتصاديه
سلم وستلم
وتوصيل 25 للجميع المناطق الدوله والمناطق الغربيه 45درهم

والعرض الثالث
10انواع من العود المعطر الذي حاز على اعجاب الناس داخل وخارج المنتديات وفي المعارض



1-عــــــــــــود المراسيل : 450درهم
2-عـــــــــود بدهن عود : 700 درهم
3-عـــــــود البارونات : ب 500 درهم
4-عـــــــــــــــــــود الاصيل : 450درهم
5-عــــــــــــود عاشق نفسه : 500درهم
6-عـــــــــــــــــــــــــود ميثاء : 400درهم
7-عــــــــــــود مرسال الغرام : 500درهم
8-عـــــــــــــــــــــــــــود غرام : 450 درهم
9-عـــــــــــــــــــــــود لاجل عينه 600 درهم
10- عــــــود سواها قلبي بدهن عود : 700 
وعروضي الباقيه
جديد: رمضان على الأبواب وكل يدور على الدبس اليديد الاصلي للقيمات والحلويات مالكم الا فكره
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=769483

متلعوزه من الاوياع.وظهرج يعورج .تبين شي يرخي اعصابج مالج غير فكرة عندها حل وهدية بعد 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=739203

جديد: 1x3خاطرج في بخور ومعقم مالج الا للبان المعطر ( مرهف الاحساس ) حصريا عند فكرة
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=720580

الحقي علي عمرج جان تبين الزين عود الازرق الذي خبل الناس فقط عند فكرة من سنوات 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=734838

جديد: ابسألك ياصاحبي في اغلا المزايين ..وش قيمة الدنيا بليا حلاهااغلى البشر هم تؤام الروح 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=735128

رهبببب والله لا تفوتكم الاجارات التي خبلت الناس داخل وخارج الدوله اولهم الهمباء
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=729122


وهذا رابط باقي المواضيع
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=40005

للطلب
النوع: -----------------------------------------------------
العدد المطلوب : --------------------------------------------
الاسم :------------------------------ رقم الهاتف ------------------------------- رقم الثاني الاحتياطي
الإمارة -------------------المنطقة --------------الشارع------------------------- رقم المنزل من الخارج أو رقم الشقة ------------

----------


## زهرة المروج

أول عروضي لشهر رمضان الكريم 
أوفرلكم خبز رقاق شغل حرمه نظيف مب شغل خدامات 



وهذا رابط الموضوع http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=758030

ثاني عروضاتي : مرشات للبيت والفراش + لوشنات معطره لجسمج + جل معطر
والسعر يا بلاش 20 _35



وهذا رابط الموضوعhttp://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=759982

ثالث عروضاتي : سمن الذوابه العربي ... بعد شغل حرمه نظيف
وهذا رابط الموضوعhttp://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=749415

والعرض الرابع والاخير : 
قمصان نوم بجمات للاطفال والنساء واكسسورات

*التوصيل عن طريق شركة لين باب بيتج سلم واستلم
لكن فلوس التوصيل 30 درهم يتم تحويلها مقدما على رقمي*

*ومبروووووك عليكم الشهر مقدما*

----------


## (الموز)

]]]
مبروووووووك عليكم الشهر وكل عام وانتم بخير ان شالله
والله يعوده علينا كل سنه وكل حول بخير وسهاله..
ردووووووود اسعــــــــــــــــدتني
ردووووود اسعدتني
نحلات العسل 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
فالج طيب يالغاليه 
الصراحه انا كنت دايما اشتري الشراشف من اماكن مختلفه لكن الحين دايما آخذ من عندج حقي و حق خواتي و الحين بعد مرت اخوي تاخذ عنج هي و خواتها و العايله كلها حتى صديقتي خبرتني انها خذت عنج كم مره والله يشهد أن بضاعتج ما عليها كلام وسعرها أحلى من السوق
والله يباركلج في تجارتج و يرزقج اكثر واكثر و ان شاء الله اني دوم باخذ من عندج بدون لا افكراني ادور في مكان ثاني لاني متاكده 100/100 اني ما بحصل مثل بضاعتج لو أدور في الاسواق كلها
و اسمحيلي لاني طولت عليج



شيخه ماركه 
اشحااالج الغلاااا
تسلمين والله ع الطلب وصل وتصدقين انيه ماتوقعت انه يكون جيه تحريتها بس صور طلع شرات الصوره ومشكوووره ماقصرتي ..
سويت حق امايه مفاجاه يوم شافتهن قالت من وين يايبنهن قلت لها عيبتج قالت الا كششخه .. قلت عيل من النت .. قالت مستحييل << لانها كانت تقول لاتطلبن من النت كله كذب مابيوصلكن شي << بعدهن امهاتنا تفكير قبل ..
فذمتيه ذمه وضمير ...
ربي يوفقج بحياتج ويسخر لج كل خير ...

والسموووحه الغلااا

*اولا:*
علاقات الشغاب+علاقالساعات+حافظة الخواتمة الحيول+حافظة 


[URL=http://files.mothhelah.com/][/url
الموضوع هنا للمزيد من الصور والتفاصيل
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=768547

ثانيا:
شراشف العريس عند (الموز)اختار ولا تحتاااااار




الموضوع لمزيد من التفاصيل والصور
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=768079

----------


## أم رفيعة

هلا ومرحباا بعضواات المنتدى الغاالي..

هداايااا اسبيشل ورااقي ومميز لكل زووج او خطيب او رجل متميز.او امج او اختج او حميييتج.

طبعا الاغرااض وتغليف عليه وباقي الاختياار عليج ..

اطلبي الاغراااض الي تبينه..اسعاري تبدا من 500 درهم وطالع


1 اقلام 
2ابوااك 
3نظااراات شمسيه 
4 مداخن للسيااره..
5 غتر مااركه مسجله لعجلاان واخواانه ..
6 عطور رجاالي مركز100%.
7 ماكينه تنظيف للسيااره..
8 معطر للسيااره..
10 مساابيح باحجاار كريمه مع فضع نقي..
11 بزم ..
12 كااباات 
13 دخون مركز..
14 ملابس داخليه(وزره "فانيلات"قحاافي)
15 بجايم
16 نعول وجواتي
17 مااكينه حلاقه
18 سوع
19 تعليقه للسيااره ايات قرانيه او احرف حبيبين 

واغراض نسائيه(مدخن-عطر-دخون-جلابيات-شيل-مصاحف-مسابيح-وغيره)


كل هذاا على حسب ميزاانيتج يطلع احلى هديه ..


للطلب والاستفساار يرجى المراااسله على الخااص مع كاامل البيناات من اسم ورقم تلفون واماااره

وتوصيل بشركه ....

ويااهلا فيكم كلكم..



[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][URL=http://www.m5zn.com][IMG]http

هديه للسيااااره..رووعه في المضموون ولمسه من الابداااع..

هذي بعض الطلبياات اليديده ..لعضواات المنتدى الغااالي..

عبااره عن هديه للسيااره..

سعر الهديه الكبيره ب700 درهم فقط..

ومحتوااهاا:

ماكينه نتظيف للسيااره..
دخون شيوخي..
مدخن للسيااره..
معطر للسياااره..
ميداليه مااركه..



وسعر الهديه الصغيره ب400درهم فقط

محتوااهاا:

ماكينه تنظيف السياااره..
مدخن للسيااره..
دخون شيوخي ..
معطر للسيااره..

للطلب يرجى المرااسله على الخاااص ..مع كااامل البيناات من اسم..ورقم تلفون..واماااره

توصيل شركه امبوست..او شركه برو فشناال..

ان شااءالله يعيبكم حبااايبي ..[/COLOR]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]


مرحبا خواتي 

اليوم يبتلكم شي يديد ومميز للمتميزين طبعا...للرجل المتميز.والذي يبحث عن الاختلاف.....

وللمرأه التي تريد ان تهدي لزوجها او والدها او اخيها


هديه مميزه مختلفه نهائيا..........

.عباره عن عقال....لكن مب اي عقال.....(عقال بروائح 

معطره منها فرنسيه ومنها مخلط المركزالعود)...يعني تخيلو...ما يحتاي تتعطرون ولا شي,,,والريحه 

تفوح وبقوه بعد...ريحة اتم فالعقال ...ينفع يكون هديه لشخص مميز عندج ....ماعليكم الا انكم تعطوني 

قياساتكم واي ريحه و اذا بطربوش ولا 

سعر العقال المعطر ب 500 درهم 

للطلب يرجى المراسله على الخاص مع كافه البينات المطلوبه من اسم ورقم تلفون واماره وتوصيل 

بشركه 

وحياااكم [/COLOR][/SIZE]

[IMG][/IMG][/CENTER][/SIZE]

----------


## فاطمـــــــة

_قريــــــــبا جــــــدا
زوالــــــــــــــــــــــــــي العيــــــد بس اختاري الألوان وتوصلج لباب البيت

وكـــــل عـــــــام وانتــــــو بخيــــــر بنـــــــات_

----------


## shy6o0nah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

عرض خاص بمناسبه شهر رمضان 


اساور مجموعتي الاولى 

سعر قبل 20 درهم 

سعر الحالي 15 درهم 




اللي حابه اي لون لاتتردد ..
تطرش لي رساله باللون الي تباه ..

وهذا موضوعي ..

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...6#post22726666

----------


## عواشهـ

*اكلات لرمضان و غير رمضان...
تلذذ بمعنى الكلمه..
اشكال تفتح النفس..
اسعار لا تقاوم...
كل هذا عند عواشهــ
على استعداد تام لتلبية كافة العزايم و البوفيهات و حفلات استقبال المواليد..
تزيين سلال الفواكه و الخضروات لتقدم احلى هديه لاغلى الناس..
لدينا توصبل لجميع مناطق الدوله..
اسعرنا تختلف 
هذا البعض و المزيد على هذا الرابط..
350 درهم سلة خضار..


الكبه بدرهمين و نص..سعر مغري..


ورق العنب الكيلو يعني كميه كبيره انشالله بس ب80 درهم..


و المزيد المزيد هنا..
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...#post23891925]*

----------


## وين انت ؟

السلآم عليكم ورحمه الله

::

{ أم الغآلــي للهدآيا الراقيـه والمنآديـس الفـآخـره }

. . 

رمضان كــــــــريم على جميع اسره منتدى سيدات الامارات . . 

،،

الغآاليــهـ اوفرلج الغرض اللي تبينه مع التغليف المميز وعلى حسب ميزانيتج
واسويلج لكل المناسبات العزيزة على قلبــج 
وهني كل شغلي والهدايا والمنآديس اللي سويتهن . .
. .

الاسعآآآر :-

طبعا اسعآري تبدأ من 400 درهم وطآآالع للهديه اللي ف بوكس او سـلهـ . . وطبعا كــل هديه على حسب الاغراض كم كلفت مع شغل ايدي . . 

والمنآآآديــس اسعارهن غـــير . . على حسب حجمه وعدد الاغراآآآآض وشغل ايدي . . 

واللي حآآآآبه اظبطلها منآآآديـس الملجهـ والخطوبـه والحفلات والعزآآآيم حيآها الله بس يكون في وقت مب قبل المناسبه بأيآآم ^_^

:

التوصيل :-

عن طريق شركهـ توصيل الامبوسـت او ارآمكس على حسب الاتفاق من الزبونهـ . .
اما بنات بوظبي وظواحيــهآآ يوجد مندوب خآص يوصلج الغرض لين بيتج . .

:

الدفـع :-

الدفع بيكون مقدم عربون نص مبلغ الهديه المتفق عليـه . .
والدفع ايداع ف حساب بنك دبي الاسلامي او ابوظبي الاسلامي او الانصاري 

وهذي صــــــــــــــور للآعمآآآآلي السابقــه وفي اكثــر بس للاسف مب مصورتنهن 

واللي حابه اتشوف كل تفاصيــل شغلي 
تتفظل في الموضوع الاصلي 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=762865

::




[IMG][/IMG]

















::

ان شاء الله شغلي نآآل اعجابكم

واللي بخآآآآطــرهآ شي لاتترد تتواآآآصل معآآآآآي على الخــــآآآص 
او على رقمي او ايميلي مثل ماهو ظاهر ف توقيعـــــي 

. . 

وحيآآكن الله

----------


## غرورعبدالله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


ماشاء الله خواتي من اول عرض يتنا طلبات وايد من المنتدى وخارج المنتدى وحت هل قطر والكويت والسعوديه طلبوا ومستانسين عالتيشيرتات والكل يمدح الخام والطباعه

عرضنا اليوم مثل ما هو مكتوب فالعنوان عرض قبل رمضان لان اكيد فنص رمضان بنوقف الطلبات بسبب الضغط فالحقو ا
شتروا قطعتين والثالثه مجانا ً على طوووول اختاروا الي يعجبكم قبل نفاذ الكميه 
الي تبا تلحق لا تتريا اذا خلصوا لا تزعلوووون عقب وتقولون فخاطري وفخاطري مثل الدفعه الي فاتت

شغلي عباره عن ماركة اماراتيه Fekrah .. وطبعا ً مافي احلى من المنتجات الوطنيه صح ؟ ^_*
حاليا ً اعرض التيشيرتات وان شاء الله قريب بعرض المنتجات الثانيه ,, 

الي يميزنا :
- الخامه هاي كواليتي قطن سترج
- الطباعه عالخامه منه وفيه يعني صدق شي رااااقي
- التصاميم كلها خاصه فمشروعي 
- السعر موحد وهو 70 درهم لكل قطعه خلال الفتره الحاليه .

الطلب عالخاص والدفع اما تحويل ع حساب البنك او سلم واستلم
التوصيل ان شاء الله خلال 4 ايام

بالنسبه للقياسات عندنا m/l/xl
عندي قطعتين سمول فقط 

تيشيرتات البنات
7beet – lady t-shirt
تي شيرت حبيت باللون البنفسجي 


5air – lady t-shirt
تيشيرت خير مضيع شي فويهي باللون البيج


manican – lady t-shirt
تيشيرت المانيكان باللون الاصفر الفاتح



Burj khalifa – lady t-shirt
تيشيرت برج خليفه 




Brga3– lady t-shirt
تيشيرت البرقع لون اوف وايت



Tia 1– lady t-shirt
تيشيرت الكرافت اصفر والكم طويل وعندي كم قصير


lady– lady t-shirt
تيشيرت ليدي 




تيشيرتات الشباب :

Tia – boyt-shirt








Qlbi – t-shirt 




ماشاء الله 

الطلب عالخاص ودعواتكم الطيبه تكفيني

----------


## ام روضه2

الرقم موجود في التوقيع
تشمل 
الاسم:
المكان:
الطلب:



وبختصار بعطيكم فكره عني وعن المنتجات 


انا ام روضه مندوبة مبيعات اختص في اختيار افضل انواع الدخون والعود وابيعها والدخون تخصص من قوم (( لوتاه )) والانواع من افخرها واحدثها واجودها 










مزيل العرق بالمسك 100درهم وبمبيض كلارنس
مزيل العرق بدهن العود 150 درهم
( ما فيه شبه )



(ينصح به النساء والرجال والاطفال البالغين )



افضل ديوديرنت على الاطلاق مستحيل تشمين ريحت العرق فيج بعد استعماله يبيض منطقت الابط وتقدرين تستخدمينه بعد بين الفخذين رائحته منعشه وفواحه وتبيض لان فيها دواء مستخلص من ماركة كلارنس 



مزيل العرق مستحظر طبي لقى اهتمام كبير من المجربات وأوعد اي بنت ولو ما عيبتج الريحه ردي الاغراض مع اني ادري راح تتخبلن عالريحه
صفاته : بودره رطبه



مزيل العرق السعر 100 درهم برائحة المسك
مزيل العرق السعر150 درهم برائحة دهن العود





عود الأعراس المعطر

هذي الصوره للحجم الكبيرب400درهم



هذي الصوره للحجم الصغير ب200درهم



عود الاعراس ينفع للعرايس والمناسبات وريحته اخباااااال في العباية 
صارله سنين ينباع وله زباين لاتعد ولا تحصى كل اللي ياخذه يتخبل عليه ويقولولي والله انه يستاهل اكثر عن سعره من حلاته
ريحته نفس ريحت قاعات الاعراس اول ما تدخلين تحسين ان ريحت العود شاله الدنيا



(((((عود الاعراس 200 الصغير400 الكبير)))))








عود جاف هندي سوبر رقم 1
3 تولات 450درهم 
6 تولات ونصف 900 درهم
صفاته 
قوة فورانه 
( ضمان هذا العود انج تودينه عند عبد الصمد القرشي او اجمل او رصاصي وسأليه اذا كان العود مخلوط او مب اصلي اكيد بيقولج انه اصلي 100% )
يتم في الثياب فترة طويله 
ويفوح من دون اي مثبتات 
يعني اخباااااااااااال بمعنى الكلمه 
العود الهندي نفس الذهب لا توجد عينات من ذهب 
لكن الامانه والثقه تكفي

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=745603

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*بزار العرب الاصلي* 


بزار ام محمد

الحجم الصغير 40 درهم 




الحجم الكبير 100درهم( 3 اضعاف الصغير )




الكركم الخالص ب80 درهم والحجم الكبير 150 درهم









يبت لكم بزار اصلي من الامارات تسويه ام ريلي ما ترضى تبيعه تسوي كميه كبيره وتوزعه بس من كثر ما ابزارها عجيب وحلو ويخلي الاكل شي ثاني والله ما شاء الله عليها عمتي تاخذ الاعشاب واكثر من 20 نوع من البهارات صحيح وتنقيه اهي مب الخدامه ما شاء الله عليها ما تأمن وتغسله اكثر عن مره وتيبسه وتطحنه والله انها تاخذ شهور لين ما تخلصه انا ما اقولكم ما بعته قبل بعته بس مب على الانترنت كنت ابيعه على اهلي و ربيعاتي

يتخبلون عليه دوم ياخذون عني بالجمله جربوا ما بتندمون وعلى ضمانتي البزار تستخدمينه للسمك للدجاج للمكبوس لكل الاكلات معلقه وحده بس تغير طعم الاكل كله تخلي معازيمج او ريلج يسألونج من اي مطعم يايبه الاكل؟

----------


## miss.uae2000

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

كل عام وانتوا بخير بمناسبة رمضان 
والله يتقبل منكم اعمالكم وتكونون من اهل الفردوس يارب

بمناسبة قرب العيد حبي اطلعكم على جديدي من القباضات والاطواق الراقية وهي من شغل يدي

ومعانا قباضات العيد
وتبدا من 50 الى 75 درهم
وهذا الرابط
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=769349


وهنيه اطواق العيد
وتبدا الاسعار من 10 الى 55
وهذا الرابط
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...4#post24311744


مبارك عليكم الشهر مقدما

----------


## miss_layali

۩ ۝ ⌡∫∫⌡ ۩¦|¦™البخور الملون اليديد ومفاجئات حصريا عندي لرمضان و للعيد ¦|¦۩ ⌡∫®√∫▌ ۝ ‏ 
التوصيل مجاني للي تطلب فوق 200 درهم لفتره محدوده

 


ساعات رجالية ماركة FOSSIL أفخم واحلى هدية لاي رجل مهم بحياتج رح تكون احلي هديه > 
 



Juicy Couture ساعات جوسي اكشخي بها في العيد وباسعار محروقه 
 





شباصات بنوتات ¸¸. ღ.¸¸شباصات للعيد .ღ.. .¸¸.خرز للحلوات الصغار..ღ 

خصومااات للعيد للي تطلب ااكثر من 5 اغراض 
وطلبات فوق 200 توصيل مجااني لفتره محدوده
http://forum.uaewomen.net/search.php?do=finduser&u=4019&starteronly=1 

حياااكم الله
ام مريم

----------


## :أميرة الورد:

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عرووووضي فالشهر الفضيل والعيد غيييييييييييير
نبدأ بأسم الله

توزيعات وهدايا تغليفات حصريه شغل يدوي فريد من نوعه
للطلب المصاحف الصغيره 50 حبه فما فوق الستاند مجاني

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=753283







أغلف الهدايا والمصاحف والعلب والكتب والدفاتر والملفات وكل شي
أطلبي اللي تبينه واللون وحددي الميزانيه وأتركي الباقي عليه


=====================

طقم دلال ملكي 
كان السعر 1800 والحين 1500 ألحق مااااااتلحق
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=769239



دلتين رت بونت
12 كوب ماي
12 استكانه شاي
12 فنيال
غسول

============================



دخون فوحة الخلان



دخون خطير



دخون مهرة الحسن

اللي تشتري الانواع الثلاثه لها عطر الملابس والمفارش نسناس المطلعي مجانا

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=756177

===============================

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=760311
منتجات الجمال الطبيعي
بعد الاقبال الكبير على منتجاتي ولله الحمد والنتائج اللي ابهرت زبوناتي حبيت أجدد الموضوع بعد إختفاء الصور وأقدم بعض المنتجات الجديده والحصرية على منتديات سيدات الامارات
كل إمرأة تبحث عن الجمال وتتمنى أن تكون ملاك في عين زوجها ومافيها أي عيوب ولا يشوف غيرها 
والمكياج والمواد الكيماويه تضر بالبشره وتكبرها أكبر من سنها وما تسببه من حبوب وكلف ونمش وتجاعيد وغيرها.
عندي انا الحل لكل مشاكل البشره والجسم
جمالج من وحي الطبيعه بدون أي مواد كيماويه 100%
لكل إمرأة متزوجه أو مقبله على الزواج او فتاه مراهقه منتجاتي تحافظ على جمالج وما تأثر على بشره الجسم والوجه بالعكس تعطيج نتايج من أول استعمال وتحمي البشره من كل المشاكل وتعالجها.

آراء زبوناتي في هذا الرابط
تفظلي بالدخول 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=702059

عرض خاص

اشتري ب150 واحصلي على كريم الايادي مجاناً
اشتري ب250 واحصلي على وجنة الورد مجاناً
اشتري ب350 واحصلي على شفايف الورد مجاناً
اشتري ب450واحصلي على ديودرنت الورد مجاناً
اشتري ب550 واحصلي على غسول مبيض العرايس مجاناً
اشتري ب650 واحصلي على مقشر مبيض للعرايس مجاناً



================================

جلالييب رمضان والعيد من الهند

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=728346

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=719021
وحياكم الله

----------


## Chubby Chic

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


مجموعة متميزة و فريده من نوعها من اكسسوارات الفضة..

شغل ولا اروع و قمة في الابداع و الانفراد...

اشكال غريبة و افكار جديدة..

تحف فنية.. شي مش معقووووووووووووول 




تعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــالو ...



مجموعة الكهرمان و الفضة...

عبارة عن مشابك تستعمل لأغراض متعددة...

اكسسوار للشنطة..

اكسسوار للشعر..

بروووش على العيابات او فساتين السهرة..

و غيره و غيره.... انتي و ابداعج





القطعة الاولى,,,,,,,,,

*الرقم (1)*




السعر:300 درهم
سعر رمضان: 200 درهم



زخارف من الفضة مشكلة حول حجر "عين النمر" و مشبوك بقطعة اصغر من نفس نوع الحجر..

و كل القطع الواصلة بين الاحجار هي من الفضة الخالص.. و تنتهي بفراشة ناعمة..






*القطعة رقم (2) Lady Bird*

السعر:400 درهم
سعر رمضان: 200 درهم


قطعة رائعة جدا و "كووول"  :Smile: 





قطعة جميلة جدا مصنوعة من الفضة و مشكلة حول قطعة من الفيروز.. و مشبوكة بقطع من الخرز و الفضة... و خنفساء حبووبة  :Smile: 



القطعة عن قرب








*القطعة رقم (3)*


قطعة فخمة جدا من الفضة و قطع الكريستالات باللون البني..



السعر:600 درهم
سعر رمضان: 350 درهم

على شكل وردة من الفضة.. و منها فروع من الفضة و الكريستال باطوال مختلفة..

و هذه الصورة عن قرب...








*مجموعة العقود..* 

تشكيلة غريبة و فريدة من نوعها من العقود المميزة... و افكارها عجيبة...



*عقد العاج المتميزززززززززز*
السعر:1000 درهم
سعر رمضان: 600 درهم

قرنين من العاج متصلين بحلقة دائرية من العاج ايضا.. مصبوغ باللون الاسود و عليه نقوش باللون الفيروزي..
على الاطراف 3 نحلات من الفضة الخالص..
و متصل فيها احجار باللون التركوازي و بينهم وصلات من الفضة يصل طولها الى الخصر..





الصورة المقربة..





*العقد المورد...*


السعر:750 درهم
سعر رمضان: 300 درهم


عقد قصير و جميل جدا.. من العقيق الاحمر و الاصفر.. و الخرز البني..
مطعم بورود جميلة من الفضة.. و نحووولة صغيرة ايضا 





الصورة مقربة و جزء من الاحجار





*عقد البنفسج.. (طقم مع الحلق)*

السعر:850 درهم
سعر رمضان: 400 درهم

مصنوع من الاحجار بنفسجية متصلة.. مربوطة مع قطعة متفردة من الصدف..
مع احجار برتقالية و خضرا.. و سلاسل فضة..





الحلق..
من الحجر البنفسجي.. 



للتواصل على الخااااااااااص..
ام عبدالله 

و للمزيد 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=691825

----------


## زعفرانة أصيلة

هذا زعفراني الغاوي بصورة من عدستي











هالزعفران غير لانه خالص ونقي وغالي القيمة ، شعرتين منه فالماي تتودن وشوفي اللون الحلو الاصلي والريحة الطيبة وشهادتي في هالزعفران مجروحة. مثل ما لكل شي درجات فالذهب فيه عيار 18 وعيار 24 وسعر كل درجة غير والزعفران بعد درجات وانواع والنوع اللي عندي غير النوع المنتشر بالسوق*. عرضته ولله الحمد على محلات وباعة الزعفران وسمعت شهادتهم واطرائهم لهالنوع.*

اسعار الزعفران حسب الكمية:
اقل كمية 100درهم
الكمية الوسط 150 درهم
الحجم الكبير 300 درهم





مالفرق بين الزعفران الاصلي النقي والزعفران المغشوش:
يتم غش الزعفران بسبب ارتفاع ثمنه بخلطه بأعشاب مشابهة له لزيادة الوزن مثل العصفر المشابه له في الشكل وفي سرعة الذوبان بالماء ولاكن العصفر مائل للصفره والزعفران مائل للحمره.


للمزيد زوروني على هذا الرابط

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=771427

----------


## أم خالد الحلو

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اشكركم على هالموضوع الي بيجمع اغلب التاجرات في هالموضوع ويسهل على العضوات البحث
اللي عندي مميز بريحته 

دخون أطايب

من طيب ريحته .. ودج ما يفارق بيتج ^_^

صج ريحته خنينه

عبارة عن قروص دواير .. تييج في غرشة اسفل قاعها عطر ما ينشف طول ما الدخون موجود

كل من شمه عيبه وطلب غيره... وأهم شي الريحه تم في البيت أكثر عن يوم 

ينفع تهدينه للوالده أو لاختج او لعروس .. يناسب لكل 

وقلت خل اعمم الحلو في المنتدى ^_^

جربي وأكييييييييد بترجعين تطلبينه مرة ثانية

شغل بيت على يد حرمة راقية بمثل دخونها وحبيت دخونها وقلت بفيدها

شغلها متعوب عليه .. والسعر وااايد حلو ورخيص بالنسبة للروايح الثانية


هذي بعض صور الدخون ..

وسعره 150 درهم

[IMG]http://up1.*****.com/2010/04/jpO05863.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://up1.*****.com/2010/04/XsO05863.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://up1.*****.com/2010/04/cu805863.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://up1.*****.com/2010/04/aE506572.jpg[/IMG]

شوفوا العطر موجود في القاع 

[IMG]http://up1.*****.com/2010/04/7FN06572.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://up1.*****.com/2010/04/B5l06572.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://up1.*****.com/2010/04/H8F06854.jpg[/IMG]



للطلب يرجى مراسلتي على الخاص


طريقة الدفع عن طريق ايداع المبلغ في حسابي + ارسال صورة من الايداع

حياكم الله على هالرابط
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=725437

----------


## الياسيه20

السلام عليكم

هاذا رابط الجلابياااات ..

الجلابيه رقم 1 
سعرها : 400 درهـــم




الجلابيه رقم 2
سعرها : 600 درهـــم




الجلابيه رقم 3
سعرها800 درهـــم .. الجلابيه كلها شغـــل من فوووق لتحت ..




--------------------------------------------------------------



1.كحل الحوت: يستخدم هالجحااال للاطفال حديثي الولاده .. وهو الانسب والأأمن لهم .. حيث انه بااارد ع العين .. وغير جااااامد .. ولا به اي خشووونه ..
يصنع من قبل حريم كباااار فالعمر .. من كبد الحووووت .. ويحتوي ع كميااات كبيره من الفيتامينااات ..
ولا به اي مضاااار ع العين .. 
بالعكس يعطي العين منظر ورونق جميل .. وسوااااد فضيييييع .. 
ملاحظه : يستخدم ايضا من قبل الكباااار .. لجماااال العين المثالـــي ..والسوااااد المثالـــي ^^

سعر الحبه الوحده :8 دراهم .. واقل كميه للطلب 4حبات 




2. اللبــــان العماااني الظفــــاري

لباااان من صلاله .. من افضل انواااع اللباااان .. وانا ادخن منه يوميا لبيتي .. عند المغرب ..
بحكم اني اسير وايد صلالة .. عشان جذا اييب دوووم منااك .. اييبه من عند حريم فالبيوت .. 
مثل ما تعرفين ان اللبان انواااع .. شي منه اللي ريحته حلوووه وقويه وخنينه اتم فالبيت .. وشي منه اللي امره اطير ريحته ..
واللي استخدمه انا الحمد لله يتم ما اطير ريحته بسهوله .. 
واقولكن اياها من حكم تجربتي وتجربة الاهل .. وانا متاكده انكن اذا خذتن منه .. راح اتردن تطلبن مره ثانيه .. 
اللبان اللي استخدمه من افضل ثاني انواع اللبان .. لان افضل اول نوع من اللبان هو اللبان الطبي.. اللي ياكلونه .. ويدخنون فيه البيت لكن ما اتكون فيه ريحه . او اتكون ريحته خفيفه ما تنشم .. لان مثل ما قلتلكن طبي..
واللي عندي هو ثاني افضل نوع.. 

اللي عندي اسمه الحوجري 
نبذه بسيط عنه 

سعره 50 درهــم





وهاااذا هو رابط الموضوع..
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=764305

----------


## amany1912

*كتالوج لاطقم العرائس خامات سورى صناعه مصريه* 




*كتالوج بديهات وكورسيهات وملابس ليكرا وحجاب توب* 



http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=486371


*منتجات تجميل وكريمات وامبولات للشعر والبشرة من ايفا* 




*امبولات ايفا بالكولاجين 75 درهم 
كريم ايفا بالكولاجين 65 درهم* 


** قمصان نوم amany 1912 السعر 40 ل 85 درهم وشامل الشحن * 
الاسعار

القمصان اسعارها لا تتعدى 80 درهم 
والقمصان باروابها لا تتعدى 120 درهم
وبدل الرقص لا تتعدى 130 درهم*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=758493


*•● ۩۞۩ ملابس اطفال صيف 2010 ۩۞۩ ●•٠· 
180 موديل لجميع الاعمار* 



http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=708097



*كتالوج الساتانات قمصان وارواب وبجايم وكل ما يخص العرائس من الستان*



http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=760694



*بجايم * جلبيات * برمودا 

ملابس بيت صيف 2010

الاسعار من 67 ل 96 شامله مصاريف الشحن

*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=721377
*الشحن مجانى لاى طلب ما راح تدفعى غير المكتوب على الموديلات*

*الشحن بالبريد الممتاز يصل فى 3 ل 5 ايام والدفع بالانصارى او الويسترن يونيون السهل عليكى*

----------


## برق لمع

القناع الواحد استخدام مره الي تباه ب 100 درهم
اييج على شكل 3 راقات ذهب اتكفي الويه كله
على فكره لونه ذهب ذهب وملمسه معدني شرات رقاقة ذهب
بس التصوير ما يعطيه حقه 



*عرض رمضان احصلي على رقاقة ذهب مجانيه للرقبه عند طلب 3 رقاقات ب 100 درهم*

رابط الموضوع لتفاصيل اكثر

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...8#post24052898
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


*اليوم وفرت لكم جهاز بخار للوجه ميني حجم منزلي رووووعه مع ادوات الفيشل* 




*ناتي للاسعار مناسبه باذن الله والجلسه الواحده في الصالون لتنظيف البشره تكلفج سعر الجهاز وملحقاته البخار سعره 180 درهم
سكراب الليمون والبرتقال 25 درهم
الفرشاه 15 دراهم
الاسفنجه تاتي بلونين مختلفين مع بعض 15دراهم
اداه ازاله الروؤس السوده 15 دراهم

والتوصيل 30 درهم وللمنطقه الغربيه 45 درهم*
*رابط الموضوع لتفاصيل اكثر*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=755204

----------


## لمعة خرز

كل عام وانتو بخير ومبارك عليكم الشهر



*لمزيد من التفاصيل حول بضاعتي ووصف للمنتجات تفضلوا بزيارة الروابط التالية...* 
*http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=766942* 
*http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?p=24160445* 

*جهاز ميني بخار لعمل حمام الزيت في المنزل حجم صغير منزلي* 









السعر هو 300درهم غير قابل للتفاوض ,,,,


.................................................. ..................



والحين اعرض عليكم منتجات علاج مكثف للشعر .....


امبولات ايونيكس






علبة تحتوي على 10 زجاجات سعه 30 مل (السعر 150 درهم) بلد الصنع فرنسا


.................................................. ......................


امبولات بابا ريل





العلبة تحتوي على 10 زجاجات سعه 10 مل ( السعر 85 درهم) بلد الصنع ايطاليا


.................................................. .......................... 


بخاخ زيت الزيتون (يعطي لمعة للشعر مثل السيروم ويزيل تطاير الشعر)





علبة كبيرة السعر 55 درهم


................................................


بلسم الشعر...





بلسم بخلاصه الاعشاب سعه 5 لتر


حجم عائلي للتوفير السعر 35 درهم 


التوصيل عن طريق سلم واستلم سعرا لتوصيل 30 درهم



.................................................. ................... 

حامل حقائب اليد او منظم الشنط على الجدار....



يمكنك تعليق 6 شنط ويتحمل الاوزان الثقيلة... 


السعر 65 درهم متوفر الاسود فقط  


 


.................................................. ..... 






  










 :Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## dxbaii

*رمضان كريم وكل عام وانتو بخير* 




حبيت اعرض عليكم بزار وبهارات الوالده الغني عن التعريف ماشاء الله مشهور بين المنتديات وبرع المنتدى والجودة ما عليها كلام والكميات تخلص بسرعه والحمد لله... 
 


الحمد لله بعد الطلب المتزايد على بزار امي خلصت الدفعات السابقة والحين الدفعه الجديدة جاهزة اللي هي دفعة شهر رمضان للمرة الرابعة...الحقي الكمية محدودة... 




العلبه ب 30 درهم 


والتوصيل 30 درهم والمنطقه الغربيه 45 درهم 


ملاحظة: في نوعين من البزار 


1_بزار فيه نوع من الحموضة يصلح للسمك والمحاشي 
2_بزار مع خلطة سرية تصلح لجميع الاكلات 


 





لمزيد من التفاصيل تفضلوا زوروا موضوعي  
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?p=24367884 


*لمراسلتي والطلب لغير المسجلين في المنتدى ومراسلتي خارج المنتدى الرجاء الضغط على هذا الرابط* 


*http://anaroro.raslny.com* 
















 :Sobhan:

----------


## مملكة حزن

▁▂▃▅▆▇ ஹஇ شًٍَبــاصًٍُــات للًٍعًٍُيًٍــًٍـــــٍُد 35 بٍُـس இஹ▇▆▅▃▂▁ 




هذا رابط موضوعي........

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=772241

----------


## سنونو 2008

قرب العيد**خلي نظرتج مميــــــزه**مع عدســــــــات توتـــــــي** وعدسات GEO 





في مناسبه او حفله ............خلج مميزه في نظرتج
عدسات توتي تميزج باحلا ألوانها
فاتحه ، وسط ، غامجه
اختاري الي يناسبـــــــــــــــــــــج
وخلي نظرتج غيـــــــــــــر


مع عدسات توتـــي
والي انشهرت لجمال الوانها وتعدد اشكالها
اعرض لكم العدسات بعيون حليمة بولند





رابط الموضوووووووع 



http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=772268

----------


## سمريكا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

كل عام وانتوا بألف خير

علاقات شنط رووووووووووووووووووعة
عملية >>>>> ومريحة >>>>> وأنيقة*


*العرض الخاص هو اشتري 4 واحصلي على الخامس مجاناً*

v
v
v
v
v

*والمفاجأة انه كل الموديلات بيكون سعرها 30 درهم

فقط حتى انتهاء هذا العرض 

وبعدها برد للاسعار الاولى*


هذا جزء من المجموعة والباقي على الرابط التالي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...1#post23167914

التصميم (4) وردة الكريستال
باللون الاسود	
[IMG]http://************/images/ae508n3iw9mkl85wkc.jpg[/IMG] 

التصميم (5) النجوم
لون بنفسجي
[IMG]http://************/images/pfvvldk12rr0pfw2loy.jpg[/IMG]

التصميم (7) وردة اللؤلؤة 
جديد :12 (80): 

[IMG]http://************/images/g8a6bjwj1hgsfqlx69o0.jpg[/IMG] 

التصميم (8) مجوهرات أعماق البحار 
جديد :12 (80): 

[IMG]http://************/images/xoewo7mddoqyw48x225j.jpg[/IMG]

التصميم (9) وردة تباع الشمس
جديد :12 (80):  

[IMG]http://************/images/q7ojhod62sjldi09nzr4.jpg[/IMG]

التصميم (10) اليعسوب
جديد :12 (80): 

[IMG]http://************/images/0vqqsxabpgh1ong28vo.jpg[/IMG]

التصميم (11) القطة
جديد :12 (80): 

[IMG]http://************/images/ii92t4qhuuhwjfjtsolw.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ولا شي

]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله.. وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه.. 
وإن كان بعيدا فقربه.. وإن كان قريبا فيسره.. وإن كان قليلا فكثره.. وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه .. 
وصلت الدفعه اليديده وموديلات احلى واحلى مثل ماعودتكم دايما بكل يدييد وحلوو  
ماعليج الا انج تطلبين الصور وتتنقين اللي تبينه .. واسعاري الحمدلله تناااسب الجمييع  
تبدا من 10 دراهم لين 95 درهم فقــــــــــــــط 
ومثل ماتعودتوا الدفع والتوصيل بيكووون سلم واستلم لراااحتكم 


*يرجى الاكتفاء بالرابط فقط ...وعدم عرض الاراء بهذا الموضوع*




والباقي فالموضوع على هالرابط : 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=769419







ومثل ماعودتكم دائما بالجديد في عالم المضيئات الرومانسيه 

المفرش بعبارات الحب الفسفوريه 


يضيء في الظلام باحلى عبارات الحب لتنور الليالي الرومانسيه الحالمه
جميل جدا لكسر الروتين والتجديد في الحياه الزوجيه
افرشيه على السرير واطفئي الانوار وفاجئي ابو الشباب 
مفرش رائع ومن القطن الناعم
مكون من ثلاث قطع شرشف ومخدتان
لا يبهت ولا ينمش باذن الله تعالى
مقاسه كبير 
ممكن الغسل في الغساله 


فقط عرضي المفرش لاضاءه الغرفه ثم اطفي الانوار وعيشي ليله لاتنسى .. 


والمفارش مختلفه العبارات الرومنسيه فيها بس صورت واحد عشان اراويكم اياه ^^


وسعره ب 110 درهم .. والكميه محدووده يابنات .. 





هذيل لبس المخدات 





الالوان المتوفره منه واللون رقم 7 هو اللون الاحمراللي عرضت صورته فالبدايه 





واللي تبي رومنسيات اكثر من اضاءات وابجورااات تدخل هالرابط المفرش المضىء - القبلات المضيئه -الاقلام المضيئه - ابجوره البحر - ابجوره ستار بيوتي والكثييير 


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=761534


وصلت الدفعه اليديده من الالعاب الزوجيه بعد طول انتظار ^^



لتغيير روتين الحياة الزوجيه ..  
ملاحظه : الالعاب كلها باللغة العربية ..  
لعبة فنتازيا الليلية = 65 درهم 
 
لعبة الخط الساخن = 65 درهم 
 
لعبه النرد المضىء = 65 درهم  
 
لعبة القبلات الساخنه = 50 درهم 
لعبه شغف ودلع = 55 درهم
لعبة تقاطع الحب = 50 درهم 
لعبه عشاق الفراوله = 75 درهم .. جاءت بحلة جديده مطوره ^^
لعبة الشوكلاته = 50 درهم 
لعبة غرفه النوم = 50 درهم 
وباقي صور الالعاب والشرح بهالرابط ..  
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=766141 

وبيكون الدفع والتوصيل سلــــــــم واستــــــــــــلم يوصلج المندوب  
لباب البيت وتعطينه المبلغ والتوصيل خلال يوم او يومين وب30 درهم لكل الامارات  
والمناطق البعيده مثل السلع وبدع زايد وغيرهم ب50 درهم ..  
وخارج الامارات الدفع مقدم عن طريق الوسترن يونيون والتوصيل بالبريد الممتاز 
يومين وتكون عندج الطلبيه ..

----------


## إيمان العلي

*بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان الكريم والعيد قررت أسوي تخفيضات على القمصان النوم
الدفعة الثالثة والدفعة الرابعة وعند الشراء راح يكون في هدية بسيطة مني ..
وإلي تحب تشوف الصور إرسال الإيميل على الخاص أو بطلب الصور على العام وراح أرسل لها الصور
وطريقة الدفع والتسليم عن طريق شركة توصيل سلم وأستلم وقيمة التوصيل 25 درهم أو 30 درهم
والمناطق الغربية 45 درهم أو 50 درهم ..*
_وأخير .. الدعاء لي بالتوووفيق وبيتيسير أموري وجزاكم الله خيراً_



هاذيلا بعض الصور من الدفعتين

----------


## فراشه المنتدى

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة* 
*كل عام وانت بخير* 
*عروض فراشه المنتدى*
*اول عرض*
*عن سجاده الجيب العاديه والماركات والشمواه والقطيفه* 
*وعرضى هو الشحن والطباعه مجاناااا وهوصلك الطلبيه خلال 3ايام بالبريد السريع الممتاز* 
*وهذه صور السجاده العاديه وصوره لشكل الطباعه وباقى الصور لاانواع السجاد فى الموضوع* 
** 
**
*http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=763822*
 



*تانى عرض*
*اشترى جلابيتان واحصلى على الثلاثه هديه* 
*من هذا الرابط*
*http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=768042*
*ثالث عرض* 
*حلاوه رقه المشاعر الاصليه لمنع ظهور شعر الجسم* 
*اشترى 3عبوات واحصلى على عبوه مجاناااا*
*من هذا الرابط*
*http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=732174*

----------


## pinky pearl

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

كل عام وانتوا بخير وصحة وسلامة 



قبل الكل احجزي طقم فكتوري 


فستان 
اكسسوار
جيبونة 


لبنوتج الحلوة من الكوليكشن الى بتوصل الدولة اخر الشهر ان شاء الله 


هالمرة اضفت 3 فساتين جديدة و المقاسات والكميات محدودة 


القوانين: 


- الفساتين متوفرة فقط بالمقاسات المكتوبة على الصور 
- كل مقاس متوفر منه حبة واحده فقط 
- السعر يشمل الطقم كامل (الفستان + الاكسسوار + الجيبونة + الشحن)
- الاسعار ثابتة 
- الدفع يكون نص المبلغ قبل ونص بعد الاستلام
- التوصيل : 
بنات بوظبي : تستلم الفستان بروحها 
بنات الامارات الثانية : عن طريق اي شركة التوصيل المناسبة لامارتها
- الدفع عن طريق الايداع في حسابي مصرف ابوظبي الاسلامي
































لباقي الفساتين ادخلي عالرابط الى تحت: 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=771574
 اي استفسارات عن المقاسات او الفساتين ارسال على الخاص

----------


## فجر النهار

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك

مبروك عليكم الشهر الفضيل والله يتقبل منا ومنكم انشاءالله

يابتلكم دخون وعود لرمضان للعيد لمناسباتكم

وسعر الغرشتين مع بعض 370



وعرضي للي بتاخذ طلبيتين راح تحصل ع غرشة دخون مجانا وهذه صورته




هذا رابط موضوعي

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=771344

وفي رمضان ماشاء ما تعمر السفره الا بالهريس والعرسيه

ولازم عليه السمن سمن الدار 

وسعر غرشة السمن 90

وعرضي للي بتاخذ 5 غرشات 
راح تحصل ع الغرشه 6 مجانا




هذا رابط موضوعي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...9#post24455469

----------


## عشق بدوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



مبروك عليكم شهر رمضان ،، والله يتقبل منا ومنكم صيامه وقيامه 




أطقم الصلاة المميزة للكبار والصغار 
وأسعار خاصة بمناسبة رمضــــان 


 

 





رابط الموضوع في التوقيع 
أي استفسار أو طلبات لمقاسات خاصة على الخاص

----------


## بنت البر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 


كل عام وانتم بخير

والله يتقبل صيامكم ان شاء الله 


بالنسبه للمنتجات الي عندي واااااااايد لهذا السبب بعرض عليكم لنكات المواضيع مالي عشان يسهل عليكم وما انثجل الصفحه 


الطــــــــــــــــــلب

ارسال رساله على الخاص فيها الاسم والرقم والاماره



الـــــــــــــتوصيل
سلم وستلم عن طريق شركة توصيل ورسوم التوصيل 25 درهم




*المجمـــــــــــــوعــه الاولى ب 100 درهم*

رقم198



رقم199



رقم200



رقم201



رقم202



رقم203



رقم204



رقم205



رقم206



رقم207



رقم208



رقم209
[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]



واذا حابه اتشوفين تصوير ثاني للاكسسوار حياج في موقعي التسوقي

www.uaqshop.net


وبالنسبه للبضاعه الاخرى الي عندي


قســـــــــــــــــــــــــم الاكسسوارات

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...2#post24049702


قســــــــــــــــــــــم المكـــــــــــــــياج

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=764783




قســــــــــــــــــم شنط الساعات والخواتم والذهب


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=764792







قســــــــــــــــــــم بضاعه متنوعه


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=764781






قســـــــــــــــــــــــــم لوازم العرض والمنظمات

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=764795




قســـــــــــــــــــم الرومانسات الزوجيه

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=764789

----------


## العصا السحرية

**كل عـــــــام وانتم بخـــــــــــــــير **

**رمــــضان كريــــــــــــــــــم**

اقدم لكم كل جديد ورح تكوني مميزة معي برمضان والعيد في التوزيعات وتقديم العيدية للكبار والصغار......


باقة الوروود للعيد.......



http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=742182
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=762935

بوكسات لتوزيعات رمضان والعيدية ......





http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=773715

طريقة راااقية وناااعمة لتقديم العيدية .....




http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=773748

----------


## دمعتي الحزينه

عرضي المغري على البخور 3 ب150

----------


## مس بزنس

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 

مبارك عليكم الشهر الفضيل 

ابرز مشاركاتي في هذه المناسبة الكريمه

(زيت الرشاقه) 

*أشتري 3 علب والتوصيل مجانا 

*أشتري 5 علب والسادس مجانا +التوصيل مجانا 

وهذا الرابط
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...5#post23473615


وهذي صورة الزيت

----------


## دندونة_الحلوة

*حبوباتي كل عام وانتم بخير وربي يعيده عليكم وعلى جميع خلقه امين يا رب العالمين* 


*باختصار اقدم لكم جهاز الهزاز* 


*ومواضيعي الباقية تلاقونها بمتجري الذهبي* 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=164


*الرياضة سر الشباب الدائم*



*
جهاز الهزاز* 

*الحمد لله تم بيع الطلبية الاولى اللي هي اكثر عن 20 جهاز والحين وصلت الطلبية اليديدة* 

*واحب اشكر البنات اللي سولي دعاية وصدق ما في وحدة اشترت الا طرشت صديقاتها او اهلها* 

*هذا روعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة صدق جهاز هزاز للجسم كله 
شوفو شو يسوي :*

*-من اول ما تستخدمينه يشل التعب والخمول يعني بينشط بشكل فظيع 
-يخلي شكل الجسم حلو ويشل الدهون بشكل سريع 
-يعمل على تكسير الدهون بشكل سريع 
-يخسر الوزن من 3 الى 4 كيلو شهريا 
-ويشتغل على الجسم كله يعني يكسر الدهون من كل الجسم* 

*وهذا فيديو يعلمك اكثر عن 15 حركة ممكن تسوينها باستخدام الجهاز الهزاز* 




*مواصفاته* 

*1.5 حصان 

200 وات الباور 

20 سرعة يعني نقدرين تحطي من 1 الى 20 حسب السرعة المرغوبة 


يشل لغاية 120 كيلو غرام* 


*اما السعر 1000 درهم بس* 




*طبعا ضمان سنة والتوصيل 50 درهم ما عدا المنطقة الغربية* 









*وهذا رابط متجري الذهبي تلاقون كل مواضيعي المتنوعة من لابتوبات واجهزة رياضية وتلفزيونات وريسيفرات* 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=164

----------


## جريئة

*هلا خواتي حبيت أعرض عليكم شي مميز و مبتكر ... و أكيد من ابتكارنا و تصميمنا ...


يقدم لكم ( payper 7 ) 



توزيعات كيكة رمضان الفريدة 

.................

المشروع خذا عن وقت و جهد كبير بس الحمدلله طلعنا بنتيجة حلوة ....

ما بطول عليكم شوفوا الصور ^^








و باجي الأشياء بتحصلونه ف موضوعي و حياكم الله ف أي وقت ^^

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...2#post24500722


*

----------


## um-beereg3

السلام عليكم


كيف الحال 

عساكم بخير 

شنط وابواك جيس 
مسويه عليهم خصم 
وفتره محدوده والكميه محدودي 

اللي يبى لا يتردد ولا يضيع الفرصه 
لانه الاسعار رح ترد لسعرها الاصلي بعد نفاذ الكميه 
بضاعه اصليه ومتوفره عندي 
ومن امريكا 


وطقمي البوك ويا الشنطه ^__^


(1)




http://www.upgulf.com/JPG/CxY92725.jpg
سعرها قبل 495

السعر لان 415

حجمها بين الصغير والمتوسط




(2)




http://www.upgulf.com/JPG/yfJ92963.jpg

http://www.upgulf.com/JPG/B1K92996.jpg

سعرها قبل 590

حاليا 500



(3)



http://www.upgulf.com/JPG/xbf24501.jpg




سعرها قبل 495

السعر لان 415

حجمها بين الصغير والمتوسط




(4)



http://www.upgulf.com/JPG/ZL624626.jpg

سعرها قبل 495

السعر لان 415

حجمها بين الصغير والمتوسط


(5)



http://www.upgulf.com/JPG/7ck24739.jpg

http://www.upgulf.com/JPG/1eY24772.jpg


البوك 

سعره الاصلي 180
سعر البيع 95


(6)





http://www.upgulf.com/JPG/qlo24849.jpg


البوك 

سعره الاصلي 180
سعر البيع 95




الاغراض متوفره ويبالها يوم او يومين بعد الطلب
توصلج لين باب البيت 

طرشيلي ع الخاص 
اسمج
الاماره
المنطقة 
رقم الموبايل






زوروا الرابط لمشاهده الموضوع كامل

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=774186

---------------------------------------------------------------------



بعد الطلب المتزايد ع الاساور 

حبيت اوفرهم لكم


توصل خلال يومين 

وسعر بدال 160 
حاليا 145

من امريكا ومب متوفرات في البلاد




(1)



متوفر اسوارتين فقط 
سعر 145



(2)




متوفر حبيتين 

السعر 145



(3)




متوفر حبه فقط

السعر 145




(4)




متوفر حبتين فقط 

السعر 145




(5)



اسواره يديده 
متوفر حبتين 
السعر 145



(6)





متوفر حبتين 

السعر 145


(7)





متوفر حبتين 

اسعر 145 



(8)




متوفر حبتين 

السعر 145





للطلب 

ارسال البيانات ع الخاص
الاسم 
الاماره
المنطقة 
رقم الموبايل 
اسم الموضوع او رابط
صوره او رقم الاسواره
والعدد


وتوصل خلال يومين

زوروا الرابط لمشاهده جميع الاساور

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=759517





وهذا ملفي الشخصي اللي يبى ساعات لعيد او شنط او اساور


http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=134956[/CENTER]

----------


## زعفرانة أصيلة

هذا زعفراني الغاوي بصورة من عدستي

Picture4.jpg



هالزعفران غير لانه خالص ونقي وغالي القيمة ، شعرتين منه فالماي تتودن وشوفي اللون الحلو الاصلي والريحة الطيبة وشهادتي في هالزعفران مجروحة. مثل ما لكل شي درجات فالذهب فيه عيار 18 وعيار 24 وسعر كل درجة غير والزعفران بعد درجات وانواع والنوع اللي عندي غير النوع المنتشر بالسوق. عرضته ولله الحمد على محلات وباعة الزعفران وسمعت شهادتهم واطرائهم لهالنوع.



اسعار الزعفران حسب الكمية:
اقل كمية 100درهم
الكمية الوسط 150 درهم
الحجم الكبير 300 درهم





مالفرق بين الزعفران الاصلي النقي والزعفران المغشوش:
يتم غش الزعفران بسبب ارتفاع ثمنه بخلطه بأعشاب مشابهة له لزيادة الوزن مثل العصفر المشابه له في الشكل وفي سرعة الذوبان بالماء ولاكن العصفر مائل للصفره والزعفران مائل للحمره.


للمزيد زوروني على هذا الرابط

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=771427

----------


## عبـــويه..~

["]مبارك على الجميع شهر الرحمة والمغفرة 


بضاعتي عبارة عن بجايم نسائية وللبنات والاولاد 

ونوعيتهم ممتازة واسعارهم اروع [/SIZE]


1- البجايم النسائيه 


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...=770676&page=2



الجديد من البجايم النسائية هني والمخلص في الصفحة الاولى من الموضوع 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...=763171&page=3

بجايم وبدل بنات هنيhttp://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=771161

بجايم وبدل للاولاد 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=770635



نماذج من بضاعتي والمستخبي احلى 

البجايم على 45 










القمصان الطوال وبجايم الشورت على 35







بناتي بجايم وبدل وجلابيات ب35 و45














ولادي بجايم ب35






للبيبي حديث الولادة 




فستان طقم مع التوصيل ب300

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=771003




والتوصيل سلم واستلم ب25 على الزبونه

----------


## مهلبيه

*الأن طول فترة رمضان* 
*مع موقع ماركات فقط* 
*www.Markaaat.com* 


*اجعلى بسكوت العيد بصور أفراد عائلتك* 
*الامر سهل فقط اطبعى صورهم وانزعيها من البلاستك كأى استكر والصقيها فوق البسكوت* 
*الحبر والورق يؤكل مع البسكوت* 
*طابعه البسكوت الكاب كيك الكيك التورته الشيكولاته* 
 
*حضرى للعيد وجهزى بسكوت العيد بصور أفراد أسرتك وادخلى عليهم الفرحه* 
*فقط اطبعى الصور والصقيها على وجه الحلوى* 
*الحبر والورق يؤكل*  
 
*وفرى 580 درهم* 
*الطابعه +**الحبر يؤكل +**الخزانات**+عدد 24 ورقه تؤكل مقاس ايه فور* 
*3900 درهم*  
*والشحن 200 درهم* 
*فقط طول فترة المهرجان الحقى قبل نفاذ الطابعات*  
 


 

 




*ولرمضان تميزى بالسبحه الإلكترونيه والسجادة الشموا المحموله* 




** 



*بم**بمناسبه شهر رمضان الكريم*
*الحبه 25 درهم بدل 35 درهم*
*أقل طلب 12 حبه 299 درهم والشحن مجانا*  



** 




**


*www.Markaaat.com* 


*الموبيل :0020127673585* 

** 


*العدد محدود*  


*سريعا بقول فكرتها لمن لا يعرف كيف تعمل*  



*هى سبحه رائعه جدا ذات شكل جذاب لكن لا نستخدم حبات السبحه نهائيا هى شكل شيك فقط* 


*لكن كل الشغل على الجهاز الذى فى أخرها فقط وهو لا علاقه له بحبات السبحه فى أى شىء* 


*هذا الجهاز له زرارين وشاشه*  


*تضغط على الزر يكتب على الشاشه رقم 1*  



*تضغط مرة أخرى فيكتب 2* 


*وهكذا إلى 99999 مائه الف مرة*  



*تعمل بحجر ساعه* 


*تعيش كالساعه* 



*وتظل مفتوحه الشاشه كالساعه تمام أيضا لا تغلق* 


*يظل الرقم الذى وصلتى له على الشاشه بدون تغير حتى لو تركتيها سنه*  


*فلما تعودى تنظرى على الشاشه تجدى وصلتى لكام لتستكملى عملك ولها اثركبيييييييير ودافع قوى لما تجدى نفسك وصلتى لرقم كبير*  


*فى أى وقت من الزر الصغير تصفرى الشاشه لأصفار لو عايزة تبدأى من الأول* 


*روعه فى رمضان والحج*  



*وتكون حسنات جاريه لو عملتيها توزيعات لإبنك أو بنتك*  


*وفى الأفراح* 



*ومتوفر عدد بسيط من السجادة المحموله*
*سعر الجمله 20 ريال*  

*هذة السجادة المحموله الوان مشكله* 



** 



**

----------


## أحلى ملك

للطلبات السريعة يرجى أرسال رسالة نصية فقط علي 
رقمى الموضح بالتوقيع 
تتضمن الاسم ورقم التليفون والعنوان 

ما شاء الله عندى وايد منتجات 

بحط بس صورة من كل منتج ورابط الموضوع الأصلى 

وأنتى دشى الموضوع واختارى ^__^


*موقعى الالكترونى الخاص فيه كل بضايعى : www.a7lamalak.com*

*الموضوع الأول 
لأطقم سجادات الصلاة ( سجادة + جراب + مصحف )* 

*السعر 55 درهم* 




هذا رابط الموضوع الأصلى في أشكال وألوان ثانية 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=747797 

بس حبيت أنوه عن شئ نظراً لكثرة الطلبات ما شاء الله وضيق الوقت 
اذا اختارتى موديل وطلع خلصان بخيرج إنى أحطلج من المتوفر أو على ذوقى 
وإن شاء الله ما بتندمين أبداً لأن كلهم ما شاء الله كلمة روعة شوية عليهم 

====================================

الموضوع الثانى 

خلى شعرج غير في العيد مع لفافات الكيرلى + المشط العجيب + مشط البف بـ 20 درهم بس !! 



هذا رابط الموضوع الأصلى 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=772004

========================

الموضوع الثالث

معقووول إزالة الشعر بدون آلم بدون تلزيق بدون كهرباء ولا ماى وب 35 درهم بس !!!!!! 




الرابط 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=733594

====================
الموضوع الرابع 
الحين تقدرين أتجملين وترفعين خشمج (أنفك) بدون عمليات تجميل بـ 35 درهم بس !! 



الرابط 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=774524

=====================

الموضوع الخامس 

عشبة المشاط لتغذية وتطويل وتنعيم الشعر وصلت الأمارات لكل اللى سألونى عنها !! 



الرابط
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=767127


طبعاً المنتجات ما خلصت هاى بس نبذة 

واللى تبا تشوف كل منتجاتى وموضوعاتى تضغط 


هنا !!

----------


## فراوله حمرا

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة* 


**

*قباضات وشباصات مميزه ورائعه*

*[IMG]http://up2.*****.com/2010/07/B4v56954.jpg[/IMG]*


*[IMG]http://up2.*****.com/2010/07/tHV16542.jpg[/IMG]*


*لزيارة الموضوع* 

*http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=763220*

*وحياكم الله*

----------


## الصقر للأزياء

آلسلآمْ عليڪم ورحمـﮧ آللـﮧِ وبرڪآتُهْ .~
.
.
♥ عروضنآ آلـرمضآنيّـﮧ ♥ 
.
~


عرضنآ آلمُميز في رمضآآنْ فقط !
آستغلّي آلفُرصـﮧ وجربّي عطورنآ آلمُميّزَهْ ~
.
.





+




رآبطْ آلموضُوع ~
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=774514


وعروضنآ آلآخرَىْ لآ تفُوتكُم ~
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=774326
+
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=774502

~


حيآكُم آلله فقسمنآ
http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=290





ورمضآن مبآرڪ علينَآ وعليڪم
وتقبّلْ آلله مِنّآ ومنڪُم صآلحْ آلآعمَآل ~
وآعآدهُ آللهْ علينآ وعليڪُم آعوآماً عديدة وآزمِنّـﮧً مدِيدَةْ ..~

----------


## ميرة المنصوري

*بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان المبارك 


عرض على قطع الاسترج 

اي قطعه ب 80 درهم 


تفضلي بزيارة الرابط* 






http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=766295

----------


## فراشه المنتدى

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة* 
*كل عام وانت بخير* 
*عروض فراشه المنتدى*
*اول عرض*
*عن سجاده الجيب العاديه والماركات والشمواه والقطيفه* 
*وعرضى هو الشحن والطباعه مجاناااا وهوصلك الطلبيه خلال 3ايام بالبريد السريع الممتاز* 
*وهذه صور السجاده العاديه وصوره لشكل الطباعه وباقى الصور لاانواع السجاد فى الموضوع* 
** 
**
*http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=763822*
 



*تانى عرض*
*اشترى جلابيتان واحصلى على الثلاثه هديه* 
*من هذا الرابط*
*http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=768042*
*ثالث عرض* 
*حلاوه رقه المشاعر الاصليه لمنع ظهور شعر الجسم* 
*اشترى 3عبوات واحصلى على عبوه مجاناااا*
*من هذا الرابط*
*http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=732174*

----------


## بنوتة متميزة

بنوتة متميزة;24291536]بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم 



خــــــــــــواتي الغاليات بعرض عليكم اليوم ولاول مرة بالمنتدي 
دخووني الغاوي بشهادة والحمدللة كل الي ياخذة يتخبل علية 
ريحتة ثابتة بالملابس 100%



وهذا الي يميزني عن غيييري 
ريحتة خنينة وغاوية وخبرتي في صنع الدخون من فترة طويلة وهالشي متوارث عندنا من امهات امهاتنا 
بعرض عليكم دخوني ريحتة مركزة ثابتة مليون بالمية وهذا سر نجاحي 
طبعااا انا اصنع دخوني من اجود انواع العطور والعود ودرجة اولي 
خلطاتي جدااااااا مميزة 



دخـــــــني كبت ملابسج وخلي المدخن شوي داااخل والريحة بتم 3 ايااام اا مب اكثر في ثياابج وهذا كلام زباايني الي ما يستغنون عن دخوني وعودي

::



::

بعرضلكم مجموعة الشيوخ للــــــــــــــــــشيوخ 

::



دخـــــــــون الشيخة هنــــــــد 
دخون جدااااا جداااا مميز يومياا ابيع منة وللة الحمد ممزوج بالعطور العربية والفرنسية ريحتة رووووعة وخنينة مركزة ثابتة 100%
تحسين جنج متعطرة ادخني والكل بيسالج عن ريحتة الغاوية 
سعرة 100 درهم 

::



دخـــــون الشيخة فاطــــــمة 
دخون مركز ريحتة قوية ثاابتة تلصق بالملابس ممزوج بالعطور العربية والفرنسية ريحتة روووعة وغاوية واايد سعرة 100 درهم 

والريايل ما نسيتهم سويتلهم دخون خاااص روعة رجاالي 
للي تحب تهتم انة ادخن ملابس ريلها ودخلي ملابسة دوووم حلوة 

::



دخــــــــــــون الشيخ محمد 
دخون ريحتة خنينة رجااالي وممكن يستخدمنة الحريم ريحنة فرنسية غااااوية وعلية طلب رجاالي وااايد سعرة 100 درهم 


::



دخـــــــــــون فــــــــزاع 
دخون رجاالي مميز بريحتة بالملابس وعلية اقباال رجاالي وللة الحمد 
وممكن يستخدمنة الحريم ريحتة فرنسية حلوة سعرة 100 درهم 

::



عـــــــــــــود زايــــــــد 
عود مميز عربي ريحتة مركزة جدااا غاااوية عود معطــــــر بانواع حلوة من العطوور المركزة ريحتة هاادية وحلوة في الملابس سعرة 100 درهم 


::



عــــــــــود خليفة 
عود مصنوع من اجود العطور العربية 100%
درجة اولي علية اقبال كبير للمناسبات والعرايس او للاعراس ريحتة تجنن 400 سعرة



وهاي مجموعتي واتمني تناال اعجاابكم ان شاء اللة 
جربن وصدقني ما بتندمن واتميزي بالعيد باريحة الخنينة



ملاحظة 
فديتكن اسمحلي ما عندي سنااابل ابداااا فرجاء لاحد يطلب مني 
لانة شغلي معروف الحمدللة والدخوون ما يتم عندي عشان اسوي سناابل وجداا مشغولة بطلبات زبايني ما عندي ووقت للسنابل فاسمحولي واعذرني يعلني افداكن 



الي حابة تتطلب اطرشلي رسالة بالاسم والرقم والامارة 
والتوصيل ب30 درهم عن طريق شركة توصيل 
والسموحة

----------


## البروج

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مبروك عليكم الشهر الفضيل 

حبيت اسوي تنزيلات على مجموعة من الفساتين بمناسبة الشهر الفضيل والعيد

نماذج 

فستان لونه بنفسجي مقاس 12 للبيع كان ب1600 الحين ب1400









فستان أبيض وتركوازي مقاس 12 للبيع كان ب1600 الحين ب1400




[/url]



فستان راقي لونه بيج وفيه زيتوني وبنفسجي مقاس 18 للبيعكان 2500 الحين 2400



 
 
وهذا رابط الموضوع http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...9#post24562989

----------


## كوروشيه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

 :12 (5): 
كل عام وانتم بألف خير




*وصلت أطقم العيد 2010 

مجموعة قوس قزح

بألوان الصيف الجميلة*



هذا عرض لبعض الأطقم اذا حابة اتشوفي المزيد من الصور بالتفصيل مع المقاسات والأسعار متوفرة على هذا الرابط
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...762050&page=13
بسم الله

* لأول مرة كروشيه رااااااااائع لحبايبنا الأولاد* 

*جديد*

38C طقم أزرق وأبيض عبارة عن جاكيت مع الطاقية والبوت والغطاء 
طول الجاكيت 11 انش يعني لعمر 0-3 شهر, وطول الغطاء 40 انش x 40 انش

السعر 300 درهم

[IMG]http://************/images/nofshr5tvn1ysnpku7ic.jpg[/IMG]

*جديد*
C39 فستان أبيض وزهري مع الطاقية والبوت والمريلة، طول الفستان 15 انش ومحيط الصدر 14 انش يعني لعمر 
0-3 أشهر

السعر 200 درهم
[IMG]http://************/images/snyzwa61z65qjx55uh9x.jpg[/IMG]

*هذا أروع طقم ممكن اتلبسيه لبنتك في حفلة المباركة على سلامتك*

C27 فستان أبيض طويل مع الطاقية والبوت 
طول الفستان 17 انش ومحيط الصدر 15 انش يعني لعمر 0-6 أشهر

السعر 200 درهم فقط

[IMG]http://************/images/mer4rnq3m0trnlnj6b.jpg[/IMG]

أفخم هدية للمواليد الجدد بنات

C31 طقم زهري جاكيت مع الطاقية والبوت والغطاء
طول الجاكيت 10 انش يعني لعمر 0-3 شهر, وطول الغطاء 23 انش x 33 انش

السعر 300 درهم

[IMG]http://************/images/d166rrn8vehjfdkx2mk.jpg[/IMG]


* ثانيا أطقم الفساتين* 

* من عمر 6 اشهر الى 5 سنوات*


*جديد*
رمز المنتج c41 
[IMG]http://************/images/agstqolepevdmuwqre32.jpg[/IMG]

*جديد*
رمز المنتج c 4 2 

[IMG]http://************/images/skakevvz31pjydt4ef4l.jpg[/IMG]

رمز المنتج c7

[IMG]http://************/images/exjfpjewjmnz7bn7jn5q.jpg[/IMG]


للمزيد من الموديلات الرجاء الدخول الى هذا الرابط
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...762050&page=13

----------


## حنايا قلب

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة


لأخواتي الباحثات عن الجمال و الرائحه العطرية المتنوعة...



شموع بنكهات و روائح عطريه رائعه تدوم لفترات طويله...


جربي كل يوم رائحة عطريه رائعه !!!!!!!

هذا رابط الموضوع و في صور اكثر 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=768698

المراسلة عالخاص

----------


## ليالي نيو لوك

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 

مبارك عليكم الشهر الفضيل و العيد المبارك
ابرز مشاركاتي في هذه المناسبة 
اعرض لكمـ بناطيل ستايل نيو لوك وعسى ان شاء الله تعجبكمـ 
وهدا الرابط http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...=767392&page=2


وقيمـة البنطلون الواحد200 درهمـ لانه متعوب عليه .. 
وشي الوان ثانيه غير الازرق والبنفسجي مثل ابيض وبيج واحمر حسب الطلب 

لكن الحبتين لهم خصم خاص بقيمة 350

واخر صورتين هالبنطلونين (الازرق والاحمر) على 230 .. 
والتواصل عن طريق الرسايل الخاصه .. 

والتوصيل سلم واستلمـ في جميع انحاء الاماره 30 درهمـ بستثناء المناطق الغريبه درهمـ 50 .. والمناطق الخارجيه زيادهـ 5 دراهمـ ..
الاسم
رقم التيلفون :
الامارة :
المنطقة :

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

*صنادل الفيونكات !!! wo0o0o0o0ow !!! اخر يومـ لاستقبـااال الطلبيات 20-8-2010 !!* 
*..* 
*احلى واروع صنادل الفيونكات لحقيييييييييييييييي* 

*120 درهمـ بس !!* 
 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=775356

----------


## أم الـغـالـي

الكثير من العضوات والزبونات راسلني 

ووايد يطلبن وبشده اني ارجع لبيع الدخون والعطور واللوشنات 

وحليلهن تواصلن معاي بالتلفونات وبالخاص لكني كنت اعتذر لهم 

اليوم اقدم لكم هذي المفاجأه 

وهي عودة أم الغالي بدخونها وبالريحه الطيبه من جديد بعد اجازه طويله 

أعود لكن من جديد مع الدخون واللوشنات والمخلط وعطر الفراش 

وعندي عرض جميل لكن خلال اول اسبوع من عودتي من تاريخ 9 أغسطس 2010 لغاية 16 أغسطس 2010

لكل عضوه تشتري بقيمة 200 درهم هديه لوشن الغلا او اللوشن الملكي مجانا 




قائمه بمنتجاتي من جديد 





الدخون الحجم الكبير:الدخون الملكي = 115 درهم (يحتوي على 30 قطعه على شكل نصف قمر)
دخون الغلا = 65 درهم (مفتت ومرفق معاه ملعقه)
دخون الريم = 65 درهم ( مفتت ومرفق معاه ملعقه)
دخون خيال = 65 درهم ( مكور ويحتوي على 8 كور كبيره)
دخون بنت الامارات = 65 درهم ( مكور ويحتوي على 8 كور كبيره)



الدخون الحجم الصغير:

الدخون الملكي = 30 درهم ( يحتوي على 6 قطع على شكل نصف القمر)
دخون الغلا = 20 درهم
دخون الريم = 20 درهم
دخون خيال = 20 درهم
دخون بنت الامارات = 20 درهم



المخلطات: 
الملكي = 55 درهم (خفظنا السعر بسبب تغير الغرشه)

اللوشنات:
الملكي = 25 درهم
الغلا = 25 درهم

عطورات الفراش:
الملكي = 35 درهم



واللي بتشتري المجموعه الملكيه كامله بتحصلها بخصم حلو وبتكون بـ 210 دراهم فقط
1- الدخون الملكي = 115 درهم
2- المخلط الملكي = 65 درهم
3- اللوشن الملكي = 25 درهم
4- عطر الفراش الملكي = 35 درهم


واللي تبي تجرب الدخون تقدر تحصل على حقيبة العينات 


ملاحظ: حقيبة العينات والمجموعه الملكيه الكامله غير محسوبين من ظمن العرض 

وهناك العديد من البضائع الاخرى لدينا 
خواتم 30 شكل مختلف كل واحد احلى من الثاني وعليها خصومات رووعه 

على هذا الرابط
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=448634

لوحات تعليمية للأطفال باللغتين العربية والإنجليزية 35 درهم

المواصفات : 
- تعليم الأرقام والحروف والتهجئة والكلمات التمثيلية مع لعبة أين الرقم وأين الحرف
- تعمل بالبطارية


ستكرات للجدران 35 درهم


طاولات لاب توب بمختلف الاشكال وهذه بعض النماذج



وشنط لاب توب

وميداليات لوحات السيارات


أصغر ثلاجه تتوصل بالكمبيوتر باليو اس بي واصغر مكنسه وجهاز تتبع التحركات .. 
باقي التفاصيل بهذا الموضوع 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=700956



للطلب يرجى مراسلتي بالمعلومات التاليه:
العدد 
النوع
الحجم

الاسم
الرقم
الاماره 



التوصيل والدفع:
سلم واستلم 
لبنات راس الخيمه يستلمون ببقاله بدلكم عليها أو عن طريق شركة التوصيل
لباقي الامارات عن طريق مندوب 25 درهم ياخذ عالتوصيل
الغربية التوصيل 45 درهم

كل خمسه كيلو يزيد سعر التوصيل

----------


## أحلام الماسة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مبروك عليكم شهر رمضان
والله يجعله شهر الرحمة والغفران علينا وعليكم

حبيت أعرض لكم بضاعتي المنوعة

أولا: علاقات الشنط على الطاولة ومنظمات الأغراض

موجود منها عدة أشكال وعرضت لكم بعضها وهذي طريقة تعليقها



*****
بعض الأشكال الموجودة


******
منظم خلف مقعد السيارة


*****
منظم الإكسسوارات


****
حامل متعدد للشنط


وهذا رابط الموضوع
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=754904

ثانيا: منظم الأغراض الشخصية

رابط الموضوع:
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=736797

ثالثا: منظم الشنطة ( الصغير والكبير)



رابط الموضوع:
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=737362
*****

رابعا: شنط الأطفال




رابط الموضوع: 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=759651
*****

خامسا: النقابات والعبايا


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=774259

سادسا وأخيرا وليس آخرا:الكريم الرهيب ( خلطة الماسة)

إلي بهر الكثير بسبب النتيجة الفعالة لتبييض المناطق الداكنة في المناطق الحساسة وتحت الإبط
مميزاته:
ما يسبب حساسية + رائحته الزكية + من مكوناته ( مسك+جلسرين+شبه مطحونة.....)
رابط الموضوع:

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=727145


وأتريا منكم دعوة في ظهر الغيب و تواصلكم على الخاص  :Smile:

----------


## عزة نفس

شباصات العيد والسعر أحلى 
الشغل مرتب ونظيف.. دانتيل وشيفونات وحرير 


1
1
1
1
1
1


السعر 45 درهم 
التوصيل 25 درهم ماعدا المناطق الغربية 

لمشاهدة المزيد 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=767639

----------


## أحلام علي

مخلصات بالامارات

^^

من ralph lauren

هم jelly على الموضة

سعرهم الاصلي فوق ال700

ومتوفرين ب 350

^^

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

*خواتي عندي حلويات العيد غير و التجربه خير برهان و هي:

1-كعك باللمبن او الجوز-او التمر الكيلو 80 درهم

2-معمول بالتمر (ما راح تتطعميه الا عندي و اتحدى) الكيلو 120 درهم

3-بسكوت العيد الكيلو 80 درهم

4-بيتي فور انواع الكيلو 80 درهم

5- غريبة مميزة جدا و تذوب بالحلق الكيلو 80 درهم

6-قوالب البسكوت بالشكولاته و الشكولاته البيضاء الكيلو 80 درهم 

7-فطير بالعجوة زي المعمول بس العجين يكون اكثر و على شكل اصابع عريضة او حلقات الكيلو 100

8- موالح باتونسالية و انواع بسكوت مملحه جديدة و لها طعم مميز بالشمر و الينسون و الكمون و حبه البركة الكيلو 80 

و المفاجأه خواتي: عندي صواني فاخرة للتغليف و تغليف مميز جدا حق العيد و الحجز من الحين لان ما شاء طلبات وايد و بحاول انزل لكم موضوع يديد معاه الصور بس شوي* 



 خواتي عندي أكلات ووايد ما اسويها الا بلطلب مثل :الكبة - لازانيا - جلاش باللحة المفرومة - بطاطس بورية باللحمة المفرومة- قوالب البطاطس بلشيدر-دجاج كنتاكي-مشاوي (ريش-كفته-شيش طاووق-دجاج قطع)- فته باللحم - و الجديد جميع انواع اللبنات و خلطات اللبنه لا تجديها الا عندي اسويها بنفسي فريش و عليها زيت الزيتون الاصلي من سوريا اوصي علي ربيعتي يعصروه من شجر بيتهم و اجدر اسويلج لبنة قليل الدسم و خالي الدسم بعد 

و اللى تبى اي صور بطرشلها على الموبيل لاني صراحة ماشي اي وقت انزل الصور على المنتدى

و هذا رابط موضوع الاكلات و اراء الزبونات و الحمد لله اللى تعاملوا معاي من اكثر من سنه من قبل ما اكون تاجرة بلمنتدى للحين يطلبون مني 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=758866

*و هذا رابط موضوع الحلويات و الكيك و البسبوسة و الكنافة بالقشطة و الكب كيك و ام علي و غيروه كثر*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=759625

*و اللة تعاملوا معاي يعرفوا كويس اني ما بستخدم الا الاشياء الغالية بس غرشة ورق العنب ب 29 درهم من مكان خاص فيني لانه ورعنب ناعم و صغير و الرز المصري اغلى نوع وزيت الزيتون الاصلي و الله اوصي عليه يجيلي من سوريا فريش لسة معصور استخدمه للطبخات و البزار و كل شيئ وربي شاهد على كلامي* 

*ورق عنب حااااااار حامض لين الكيلو 75 درهم* 


**


 


**


**


**

*ورق عنب باللحم له مذاق خاص و اللحم طعمة رهييييييب الصحن 130 درهم طيلو ورق عنب و 6 قطع لحم* 


** 

*الملفوف الكيلو 75 درهم*


**


**

**


*محشي الكوسة ال 30 حبة ب 60 درهم*


**


*محشي مشكل الصحن ب 80 درهم* 


**

**

**

----------


## بنــuaeــت

yamyammy 



ألذ الكيك والكب كيك لجمييع المناسبات 


وأترركم مع بعض اعمالي ولله الحمد والمنه 



























وبالنسبة للأسعار خواتي 

الكب كيك الحبة بـ 5 دراهم 
والميني كب كيك الحبة بـ 3 دراهم 
والكيكات الكبيرة تبدأ أسعارها من 70 درهم 


ولمشاهدة المزيد من الصور على ربطي هذا ^_^ 


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=756753


وحياكم الله خواتي ^_^

----------


## فاقدهـ غالي

بـــاقـــه من مواضيــعـــي المميــزهـ ^___^ 


شيــــــــل ( الصفـــــــوهـ ) الفخمه و المميزهـ للعيـــد ^ ^



النوع = صفـــــــوهـ ،، النوعيه الممتازهـ ^ ^ 

الطول = واريـــــــن 

الموديل = بالفصوص + بالفصوص و الكورشيه ^_^ 

السعر = مــــــوحــــــد = 65 درهم 





باقـــــي الموديلات + التفاصيــــــل >>> في هالرابـــــــط ^ ^ 


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=774347


- - - - - -



اكسســـــــوارات راقيـــــــــه و رقيقـــــــــــه باذن الله تناسب كل الاذواق ^__^ 









باقي الاكسسوارات و اسعارهن في هالرابط >>> 


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=774350


- - - - - - 



( شيــــــل بيــــــت ) بالتطريز ^_^ 



نوعية الشيــــله = شـــــربــــــــــت لنـــــدنــــــــي ( المعــــــــروف بنوعيته الممتازهـ ) 

طــول الشيـــــله = واريـــــن و نـــــص 

مــوديل الشيـــله = تطريــــــــز ( بريسم + زري ) 

سعــــر الشيـــله = 35 درهم 




باقـــــي الموديلات + الالــــــوان >>> في هالرابـــــــط ^ ^ 


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=774347



- - - - - - -


شغـــــــاب { عنقــــــود العنــــــب & اغصـــــان الكــــــــرز } ^ ^ 

سعــــر الشغابــــــــه = 30 درهم 


الموديـــــــل الاول { عنقــــــود العنــــــب } > 






الموديـــــــل الثــــــانـــي { اغصـــــان الكــــــــرز } >





باقـــــي الموديلات + الالــــــوان >>> في هالرابـــــــط ^ ^ 


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=774746


- - - - - - 


شنـــــــط ( هــــــــاند وووووش ) بفصوووص سوارفسكي ^ ^ 


شنط مميزهـ بفصوووص سوارفسكي + بـــــوكـ طقم لشنطه ،؛


الشنطه + البوكـ = 100 درهم 





باقـــــي الموديلات + الالــــــوان >>> في هالرابـــــــط ^ ^ 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=774751


و يـــا حيــــــــــــاكن الله ^___^

----------


## فراشة وردية

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

اقدم لكم خواتي مجموعه من اطقم المواليد الجاهزة للبيع 



ستجدون على كل صوره رقم الطقم و سعره ( السعر حسب قطع الطقم ) 

الطقم الاول 

ابيض مع دانتيل اصفر فاتح 



صور اوضح 






الطقم الثاني 
بيج مع دانتيل اخضر وبيج 



صوره للدانتيل 



الطقم الثالث

اصفر مع دانتيل ابيض 



صور اخرى 





لباقي الموديلات حياكم الله على هالرابط 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...1#post24617997

----------


## فراشه المنتدى

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة* 
*كل عام وانت بخير* 
*عروض فراشه المنتدى*
*اول عرض*
*عن سجاده الجيب العاديه والماركات والشمواه والقطيفه* 
*وعرضى هو الشحن والطباعه مجاناااا وهوصلك الطلبيه خلال 3ايام بالبريد السريع الممتاز* 
*وهذه صور السجاده العاديه وصوره لشكل الطباعه وباقى الصور لاانواع السجاد فى الموضوع* 
** 
**
*http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=763822*
 



[CENTER]*تانى عرض*
*اشترى جلابيتان واحصلى على الثلاثه هديه* 
*من هذا الرابط*
*http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=768042*
*ثالث عرض* 
*حلاوه رقه المشاعر الاصليه لمنع ظهور شعر الجسم* 
*اشترى 3عبوات واحصلى على عبوه مجاناااا*
*من هذا الرابط*
*http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=732174*

----------


## al-talee

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بديت استقبل طلبيات عيد الفطر المبارك ..و ان شالله بتلقون كل التفاصيـــل من متى الاستلام والدفع ..والخ .. مكتوبه بعد الصور ..
و يزاكم الله خير في انواع يديده غير عن اللي شفتوهم في الصور ..بأذن الله بتنزل ضمن هالانواع في طلبيات العيد ..



وهاي صور لبعض الصياني ..











حلويات 2010 .. 























والتفاصيل والحلويات بتلقونهم بالتفصيل في هذا الرابط 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=776191

----------


## pixie

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

.
.



create your own style, be unique 

تقدم MisEbda3 Design 

* كل أنواع التصاميم ( بطاقات افراح / معالجة الصور / شعارات / فليرات / مطويات / مجلات / بوسترات / تقاويم / أغلفة كتب / كتيبات / الخ ... ) 

* دورات تعليم الفوتوشوب ( اون لاين ) 

*عرض خاص
فقط في شهر رمضان المبارك 
لوقو + بزنس كارد + فاتورة بـ 250 درهم فقط !!* 

هذا العرض يسري في شهر رمضان فقط 

و اللي حابة تطلب بس لوقو او بس بزنس كارد او بس فاتورة 
بحسبلها السعر الاصلي مب سعر العرض 

هاي بعض نماذج الشعارات اللي سويتها ومسوية بعد اكثر



اللي حابة تشوف البروشور اللي فيه كل الاسعار اتطرشلي رسالة خاصة 

الاسعار ف مواضيعي الجديمة كلها تغيرت ف اللي بتطلب تصميم اتطرشلي رسالة

ودعواتكم لنا بالتوفيق =)

----------


## مرايم2

*أستعدي للعيد

و فاجأي ريلج باحلى تشكيله من قمصان النوم

و أسعار تنافس السوق*

----------


## أم العطور

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 :Salam Allah: 

عروض رمضان و العيد :13 (27): 


حبيت اعرض لكم الدفع اليديده من دهن العود الاصليه المستورد من الهند وبأسعار منافسه للي في الاسواق.. وترى جميع عطوراتي من اجمل اللي بالهند نفسه.. :13 (37): 

دهن العود الابيض :13 (7):  
التوله = 100 درهم 
حلووو ورهيب للهدايا الصغار للبيبيات الصغنونين
وللريايل ينحط على الغتر والثياب ولا يبقع يعني لا تحاتين ما بيختربن ثياب ريلج



دهن عود تراث
التوله = 120درهم
وهي مشابه للدهن العود القديم 



مخلط دهن العود"ورق العود"
بـ100 درهم للتوله كامله
وااايد حلوه ريحته نفس ريحة الورد 



مخلط دهن العود"زهرة العود"
بـ100 درهم للتولة
الكامله مخلطات عطور حلوه ومركزه زيتيه



مخلط دهن العود "ام سعيد""ام خماس"  :13 (7): 
بـ80 درهم للتولة الكامله
((مخلطات عطور اجمل))>>وعلى فكرة ترا اجمل هو الي مسمنه مب انا...=)



وهذا جديدي يا بنات 

مخلط مكتووم =450 درهم للتوله

وبرج دبي=80درهم للتوله

عين الامارات =80 درهم للتوله

مخلط خصوص =100 درهم للتوله

ومسك بلغاري=100درهم للتوله



دهن عود قديم :13 (7): 
ب300 درهم لربع التوله
طبعا مافي حد ما يعرف الدهن العود القديم لانه غني عن التعريف



دهن عود سيوفي  :13 (7): 
ب330 درهم لربع التوله
وطبعاااا البنات يعرفوون



دهن عود أميري ب500 درهم لربع التوله :13 (7): 
هذا اسم على مسمي واغلبية الشيوووخ ياخذونه 
ورحته اتم اكثر عن 3 ايام 



اتركم مع الصور اضغطو علي الصورة عشان تتكبر



















و العرض الي عندي الي بتشتري بقيمة 1000 درهم و فوق التوصيل علي

الي بتشتري بقيمة 2000 درهم و فوق الها دخون

*توصيل سلم و استلم مع شركو تتوصيل
و لداخل مدينة ابوظبي ببلاش اذا قدرت*

----------


## بنت_ناس

السلام عليكم رحمه الله وبركاته 

كل عام واخواتي في سيدات الإمارات بخير

((اللهم بارك لنا في رمضان واعنا على الصيام والقيام ويسر لنا الطاعات)) 

حبيت أعرض لكم خواتي اقوى عروضي ف الشهر الفضيل


¸.•'´) ¸.•


أولاً:قطع القطن مع شيلهن بــ35+شيل البيت المشجرة بــ12


سعر ياااااابلاش


وهذا رابط الموضوع

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...1#post24602281

وثانيا:
•.¸ (`'•.¸ كولكشن يديد من البلايز والقمصان الراقية 


¸.•'´) ¸.•
وهذا هو رابط الموضوع والصور موجودة ف التوقيع 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=776568



http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=776568

ا

----------


## ميسي

السلام عليكم 

شحالكم اخواتي 

عندي لكم جلابيات مميزة للمتميزات وباسعار مميزه


العرض راي يكون اللي بياخذ الجلابيه التوصيل مجاني

واللي بياخذ كل الجلابيات اللي فالموضووع راح يحصل خصم عليهم +التوصيل مجاني

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...6#post24688466

----------


## um-beereg3

السلام عليكم 

كما عودتكم 

ساعات نسائية ورجالية واغراض اخرى 
باسعار منافسه 
*والتوصيل مجاني لمده اسبوع فقط من 19-8
الى 26-8 فقط وسموحولي بعده بيكون التوصيل 25 درهم
والبضاعه كلها من امريكا* 

توصلكم خلال يومين ع حسب منطقتكم 







> أول ساعه وثاني ساعه اشتريتهم منج .........بصراحه رووووووووووعه ربي يوفقج أحلى من الصور وربي يشهد ...وحتى رديت يبت لأختي الساعه رقم 2 مره ثانيه .....موفقه يارب




نبدى 

(1)


ماركة fossil
بلاستيك

السعر 590



(2)




السعر 615 

ماركة جيس 
نسائية 
ساعه غاويه وتتقصر ووتتوسع بدون ما تروحين لمحل ساعات




(3)


بلاستيك

السعر 645



(4)


ماركة freelook

ماركة فرنسية راقية جدا وللمناسبات فخمه 

وتنفع هديه او تلبسينها في العيد 

السعر :1225

توصيل مجاني


(5)


ماركة جيس

سعرها 650

قطرها 3.1 سانتي

يبيعونها في باريس غاليري ع 800 درهم

(6)



قطرها 2 سانتي 

سعرها 685 


ماركةD&G Dolce&Gabbana 

تتوسع وتتضوق بدون ما تروحين محل ساعات



شاهدوا بايق الموضوع في هذا الرابط

فس ساعات رجاليه وشنط

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=777233

----------


## طبعي شموخي

*كل عام وأنتم بألف خير

.......................
حياكم الله خواتي في مجموعتي الخاصة بمناسبة عيد الفطر السعيد
..........................................

وهالمجموعة الخاصة بهذه المناسبة المميزة فخمة
واختيرت بعناية لتناسب جميع الاذواق .... وان شاء الله تعجبكم

الخامات المختارة فخمة والكرستالات اصلية
والشيل كلها مميزة ومن الخامات الاصلية اللي ما تغبر ولا توبر 

والشيل المتوفرة هي : (خامة فيرليدي الراااائعة + دجى الليل)

الشيل حجمهم هو الطبيعي (الطول وراين وربع والعرض 22)

وللعلم:
1- قبل لا تطلبين حدديلي نوع الخامة اللي تبينها (فيرليدي أو دجى الليل)
2- تقدرين تغيرين في الوان الكرستالات حسب رغبتج
3 تقدرين تغيرين في الشغل اذا تحبينه على طرف واحد او طرفين او 3 اطراف
(وطبعا السعر يختلف في حال تقليل الشغل او زيادته في الشيلة)

فالحقي عزيزتي قبل نفاذ الخامات 

................................................


(1)
شغل فخم جدا بلونين راااائعين مع اضافة الكرستالات من نفس الالوان
الشغل على طرفين الشيلة ...... وسعرها 235 درهم



(2)
شغل مميز بخيوط الكورشيه السوداء على اطراف الشيلة مع ترك مسافة 
واضافة الكرستالات باللون الرصاصي وبحجمين مختلفين على الشغل البارز
الشغل على طرفين الشيلة ..... وسعرها 170 درهم



(3)
ورود مطرزة باللونين الاحمر والبني ومبروزة بالفولك اللامع
الورود منثورة على طرفين الشيلة ..... وسعرها 150 درهم



(4)
شغل مميزة بدرجات الرصاصي مع اضافة الكرستالات بدرجات الرصاصي وباحجام مختلفة
الشغل على طرفين الشيلة ..... وسعرها 210 دراهم



(5)
شغل مميز وفخم بكسرات بسيطة عند وسط طرف الشيلة واضافة رودة بنفسجية مميزة
ونثر الفصوص حوالينها بعدة الوان واحجام 
الشغل على طرف واحد فقط ...... وسعرها 170 درهم



(6)
معادن مستطيلة ذهبية مع اضافة الكرستالات باللون البني... فخمة جدا في اللبس
على طرفين الشيلة ..... وسعرها 200 درهم



(7)
دانتي نعوم باللون الابيض والاسود مع اضافة فصوص اللون الاسود بخط ممتد في وسط الدانتيل
الشغل على طرفين الشيلة ...... وسعرها 170 درهم



(8)
شغل فخم جداااا وملفت بالوان مميزة وباضافة الكرستالات باكثر من لون ... جدا رائعة في اللبس
الشغل على طرفين الشيلة ..... وسعرها 235 درهم



(9)
شغل تطريز (تركوازي) مركب على الاطراف مع اضافة الفصوص من نفس الالوان 
وفيه منه اللون الاورنج في الصورة (قبل وضع الفصوص)
الشغل على طرفين الشيلة ..... وسعرها 180 درهم




(10)
شريط ممتد من شغل الكورشية الاسود الموصول بسلسلة فضية مثل سلاسل الشنط والاكسسوارات
ميزتها ان الشكل جديد .... والشغل على الطرفين ...... سعرها 155 درهم



(11)
شريط بربري ممتد على الاطراف مع اضافة كرستالات باحجام مختلفة وباللونين الرصاصي والاحمر
الشغل على طرفين الشيلة .... سعرها 165 درهم



(12)
شغل نعوم على 3 اطراف الشيلة من الكرستالات بدرجات واحجام الفوشي والتلزيق البارز البيضاوي المميز
سعرها 225 درهم



(13)
بارز ومميز باللون الابيض السداسي مع الكرستالات باشكال واحجام مختلفة باللون الابيض
جدا رااائعة في اللبس وعلى 3 اطراف الشيلة ..... وسعرها 270 درهم



(14)
مميزة جداااا وملفته في اللبس بالتلزيقات الملونة والكرستالات الكبيرة بالوان مختلفة 
الشغل على 3 اطراف الشيلة ...... وسعرها 230 درهم



(15)
فخمة جداااا جدااااا وشغلها ملكي ومميز باضافة المعادن والكرستالات باللون الذهبي الفاتح
الشغل على 3 اطراف الشيلة ..... وسعرها 285 درهم


............................................

ما اسامح اي وحدة تطلب وعقب تكنسل الطلبية بعد ما اكون بديت فيها

للطلب الجاااااااااااااااااد
راسلوني على الخاص مع ذكر رقم المديل والخامة المختارة والبيانات التالية
الاسم / الرقم/ الامارة/ المنطقة

التوصيل عن طريق المندوب 30 درهم

7
7

وحياكم في مجموعتي المميزة والرااااقية من جلابيات النوم الرااااائعة في هالرابط

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...0#post24611560

*

----------


## مرايم2

*للعرايس قمصان نوم مميزه

لأول يوم بسعر (300درهم )*

الباجي m l xl

*و القصير على 100درهم*...................*و عرضي الخاص بدون كرتون نقصي عشر يعني 90*

كل المقاسات متوفره

*و الطويل على 120 درهم* ..................*و عرضي الخاص بدون كرتون نقصي عشر يعني 110* 

كل المقاسات متوفره

*و اهل راك الشنطه توصلج لين البيت*

----------


## عرووس_بوظب

:Salam Allah: 
كل عام وانتو بخير ومبارك عليكم الشهرطبعا رويال كب كيك وميني كيك وسويت بوكس اللي تجربه ما بتندم وبشهادة زبايني والحمدلله
اليوم سويت الموضوع عشان اجمع طلبيات عيد الفطر المبارك اعاده الله علينا بالخير 
البنات اللي طلبوا طبعا طلبياتهم محجوزة وانا قلت اسوي الموضوع عشان يكون خاص بالطلبيات لعيد الفطر المبارك وانا استقبل طلبيات شهر رمضان للحين والطلبيات مستمرة ولله الحمد
اولا اذكركم 
التوصيل لبنات بوظبي والمناطق المجاورة فقط (بليز بنات لا تحرجوني )
واللي تبى تستلم الطلبية حياها الله يا عندي في البيت او في مكان في بوظبي انا بقولها وين لان بيتي من المناطق المجاورة ويمكن صعب على البعض الوصول واللي تبى اوصل الطلبية لباب بيتها قبل العيد بيوم ولا بيومين التوصيل ب 30 درهم 
الاسعار 
الكب كيك الحبة ب 7 دراهم (اقل كمية للطلب 24 حبة)165 درهم
الميني كيك الحبة ب 3 دراهم(اقل كمية للطلب 45 حبة)135درهم
السويت بوكس الحبة ب 5 دراهم (اقل كمية للطلب 30 حبة) 150 درهم
انواع السويت بوكس 
تراميسوا
نوتيلا
شيز كيك
ماربل
كراميل
والكثير من النكهات 












وحياكم الله
للطلب يرجى مراسلتي على الخاص
وحياكم الله في مواضيعي اللي في التوقيع

----------


## دنيتي الامارات

مبروك عليكم الشهر^^

وفرصه للي تبي تسوي كيرلي للعيد بدون ماتننتظر في زحمة الصوالين ^_*

يحوي الجهاز 24 رول مختلف الاحجام مع 24 مشبك 

طريقة الاستخدام: شغلي الجهاز وخليه لين مايحر ويبند بروحه (يبند الليت اللي فيه)
عقب استخدميه على طووووووووووووووول وبس

[img]http://www.***********/index.php/files/guest/2-JPG.jpg[/img]

[img]http://www.***********/index.php/files/guest/beef463ebb5c48f24447bec5ce304bca.jpg[/img]

سعره سابقا ب250 والحين ب230 درهم
هذا رابط الموضوع اللي تبى تشوف اراء الزباينhttp://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=762497

*********

غتر ماركات مميزه للعيد 



مليتي من تكرار الهدايا لريلج او اخوج

حابه فكره يديده وحلوه

تبينهم يكونون مميزين عندالاهل والربع

شوفي هالغتر المميزة 



التوصيل بيكون سلم واستلم يضاف مبلغ 25درهم للتوصيل

لمنطقه بدع زايد ب45

القياسات المتوفره هي52-54فقط

الغتر يابانيه

لون الغتر ابيض

الغتر بدون كراتين بتكون باكياس و مكواية ونظيفة مثل ماتشوفونها في المحلات

سعر كل غتره ب 130 درهم 
واكثر عن 5 غتر ب120 درهم

اللي تبي تختار اسم الماركه فوق الصور+القياس+العنوان ع الخاص

بسم الله


جي اف 


جفنشي



ديور()


فندي(الغتره المتوفره بدون الحبوب اللي على الطرف)


اجنر


جورج ارماني


غوتشي


سي كيه



كارتير


سعر الغتر 130 - 5 غتر وفوق ب 120 درهم

لرؤوية باقي الغتر وقراءة الاراء الرجاء زيارة هالرابطhttp://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=775572

----------


## فراشه المنتدى

CENTER]*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة* 
*كل عام وانت بخير* 
*عروض فراشه المنتدى*
*اول عرض*
*عن سجاده الجيب العاديه والماركات والشمواه والقطيفه* 
*وعرضى هو الشحن والطباعه مجاناااا وهوصلك الطلبيه خلال 3ايام بالبريد السريع الممتاز* 
*وهذه صور السجاده العاديه وصوره لشكل الطباعه وباقى الصور لاانواع السجاد فى الموضوع* 
**[/CENTER]

**
*http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=763822*
 



[CENTER]*تانى عرض*
*اشترى جلابيتان واحصلى على الثلاثه هديه* 
*من هذا الرابط*
*http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=768042*
*ثالث عرض* 
*حلاوه رقه المشاعر الاصليه لمنع ظهور شعر الجسم* 
*اشترى 3عبوات واحصلى على عبوه مجاناااا*
*من هذا الرابط*
*http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=732174*

----------


## DANTELL

السلام عليكم 
اشحالكن خواتي مبارك عليكن الشهر
بمناسبة عيد الفطر اقدم لكم مجموعة قباضات دانتيل 
واسعاري خياااااااااااال واااايد بتعيبكن

والي تحب تطلب اللوان غير المعروضة تتفضلل وتطلب بسويلها الي فخاطرها وممكن ادمج اي الوان تحبونها عاحسب كنادير العيد 

مجموعة قباضات الشك بسعر 70 درهم وممكن اسويها بكل الالوان والاحجام


مجموعة الحجم الكبير بسعر 55 درهم 

[IMG][/IMG]


[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]



شباصات حجم وسط سعر 35






شباصات تسريحات





اساور


وهذا رابط موضوعي للعيد حياكن تفضلن

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=778590

----------


## هذا الغلا

][CENTER]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بمناسبة قرب شهر الخير أقدم لكم عرضي الخاااص للسمن العربي الأصيل والطعم لذييييييذ 
بأيدي إماراتية والغرشه قد غرشة الفيمتو والسعر *70* درهم بس 
أتركم مع الصور


وآلي بتطلب ثلآث غرش أو أكثر لهاآ غرشه سمن وحدة مجانا مع هدية ..,

العرض لمدة اسبوعين فقط .., 
طبعا إلي حابه تطلب تراسلني
البيانات 
الإسم 
الإمارة 
المنطقة 
رقم الموبايل
وطبعا التوصيل عن طريق مندوب سلم واستلم ب 25 درهم والمنطقة الغربية 45 درهم[/CENTER

----------


## ام ررريم

مبارك عليكم الشهر نقدم لكم رقي تجهيزات الولاده وجلابيات الدانتيل لنهار رمضان والعيد ...
سعر الجلابيه لفتره محدوده من 200 الي 380 درهم .. الجلابيات تفصيل يعني ممكن تحددي القياسات والون 









وشي موديلات الي حابه صور اكثر تراسليني 
وبالنسبه لتجهيزات الولاده 
الاطقم تختلف حسب القططع والخامات

----------


## saasmo

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 




حبيباتي حبيت اسويلكم عرض خطير من هذه المساحه الصغيره 

والي بتاخذ ما بتندم ابدا وهذي شهادات زبايني الي اعتز فيها 

اراء زبايني في دخوني وعطوري الجزء الثاني 


الاراء الجديده 




> وأنا من الناس الي استويت ما أشتري غير من دخووووووووووووونج. . 
> 
> الفتون رهييييييييييييييييب 
> 
> والعنود أحلى وأحلى. . 
> 
> ويربت موزان بعد وشهد. . 
> 
> ربي يحفظج والله محد ما تخبرني عنه. . . 
> ...


انا بعد لي طلبيه بإذن الله ^^ 

وربي يوفقج تستاهلين كل خير ذوق وتعامل ولاااااااااااا أروع[/QUOTE]










> انا مجربة دخون ساسمو 
> 
> 
> ماشاء الله اروع دخون شميته من دون مبالغة
> 
> 
> 
> بالتوفيق الغاالية



QUOTE=فـطـيم;24673319]مشكوووره ام محمد وصلت الطلبيه من كم يوم والحمدالله المندوب على طول عرف بيتنا استوى يدله ^_^
واشكرج على سرعه التوصيل
وهذي صور الدخون والمخمريه اللي خذتهم










صراحه حتى مع العطورات الفرنسيه يجنن. . شو ما كان العطر 







الحين يينا للعرض الخطير 

اشتري دخون واحصلي على الثاني بنص السعر 

العرض فقط على هذي الانواع 

العنود 130
روان 100
بنت خليفه 150
العوايل 120
الفوشي 100
فتون 100
هند 100
شيخه 100
ابوظبي 150

والعرض فقط لغاية 29 -8-2010 


وعرضي على المخمريه اشتري توله واحصلي على نص توله مجانا 

تولة المخمريه = 100 درهم

----------


## سوارة

افخم كوليكشن فساتين للبنات


الموضوع
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=779206

جواتي كعب ملونه لا مثيل لها


الموضوع
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=774743


الليقنقزات الفسفوووريه تم توفير مقاسات اكس لارج


الموضوع
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=773246

كفرات الكريستال للبلاكبيري


الموضوع
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=767525

تصفيه عالجينزات الاسكيني


الموضوع
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=777991


اخر كميه من العدسات الكوريه



الموضوع
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=775020

كفرات البلاكبيري


الموضوع
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=767614

خذي اثنين والثالثه مجانا



الموضوع
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=767101

----------


## Gorgey

[]*

هلا خواتي 

حبيت اعرض صور من تصويري لطاولات الاب توب 


طاولة بها مخدة مريحة ممكن تستعملينها و انتي منسدحة يالسة على راحتج عشان حرارة الاب ما تاثر عليج 


جد حلوه و عملية 

لها مكان لكوب او اي بود او اي شي حابة تحطينه فيه 

خفيفة وايد 

ما راح تستغني عنها 

عرض رمضان سابقا كانن ب 300 درهم 
خصم الحين ب 270 لفترة محدودة
بس لوخذتي طاولتين او اكثر بحسبلج الطاولة ب 250 درهم 

اخليكم مع الصور 










همسة رجاء للي حابة تاخذ من عندي الدفع مقدم عن طريق الانصاري للصرافة بدون احراج 


جميع المعروض متوفر عندي بالبيت 


للطلب ارسال الاسم و الرقم و الامارة + رقم الموديل 


لا تقولون غالي لان الشحن ولله نااااااااااااااار 

ارجو الجدية بالطلب لان العدد محدود 


اخليكم مع الصور















و تم بحمد الله و شكره وهذا لينك الموضوع
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=773501

والعرض الثاني 
]هلا خواتي عرض خاص بمناسبة الشهر الكريم

تنزيلات على قمصان النوم 

سعر اي قطعة ب 60 درهم 


لطلب الكاتلوج اكتبي على العام 

و الصور على الخاص 

و حياكم خواتي 
لينك الموضوع


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=773376







و شكرا*

----------


## shy6o0nah

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة*

*اشحالكم خواتي..؟*

*اليوم يبت لكم بناطلين استرجات* 
*اللي يكون دانتيل خفيف في نهايه الاسترج* 





*نوع الاسترشات* 

**

**

*وعندي 3 انواع منهن* 
*وكل الاسعار على الصور* 


*النوع الاول السترجات المنقطه ..* 
*الالوان المتوفره ( ابيض واسود ورصاصي)* 

** 

*النوع الثاني السترجات الساده ملونه* 
*جميع الالوان متوفره* 

 


*النوع الثالث السترجات الملونه بس فيها رسومات* 

 
*القياسات* 
*s-m*
*m-L*
*L-XL*
*XL-XXL*


*وجذي يكون السترج* 

**


*اللي راح يطلب اكثر عن 6 بيكون لهم سعر خاص =)*

*طريقه الدفع :*

*الدفع يكون تحويل المبلغ كامل على الانصاري ..*
*او تحويل نصف المبلغ على الانصاري ونصف الاخر عند تسليم الطلبيه ..* 
*وذالك لظمااان الجديه ..*

*وخلال يومين او 3 ثلاث راح توصل لكم الطلبيه عن طريق المندوب ..*

*التواصل على رسايل الخاصه او في نفس الموضوع* 





وهذا رابط الموضوع 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=780519

----------


## fiafy

هلا خواتي

الحمد الله بعد النجاح الكبير لهذا العود وبعد الاصرار منكن على اني ارد ابيع العود

رديت ابيعه وبسعر لا يقاوم ال20 توله ب 365 درهم يعني التوله بتصير ل 18 درهم

وهذي صورة للعود من تصويري

واللي يريد ما عليه غير يطرش بياناته على الخاص وكم توله يريد

ولاول مره في المنتديات اللي بياخذ كيلويين واكثر بيكون سعر الكيلو 950 درهم

وبعد يايبه لكن عطوووورات وبسعر الجملة

يعني ممكن تبدين فيها تجارتج وانتي ضامنه المكسب

لانهن وااايد حلوووات وضمان كل من اشترى من عندي ورجع ياخذ منهن اكثر من مره

العطووور وايد حلوووات وثااابتات ويدومن وااايد مركزات مركزات مركزات بمعنى الكلمة





عندي عطريين ب 100 درهم و هن هارت ليذر اللي يشبه رحت تاسكن ليذر وجيفانشووو اللي يشبه ريحة جفانشي

والبقية ب 50 درهم

وهن 

1-واندرفول ستيلا ريحته نفس ريحة عطر استيلا بالضبط
2- نايس فلاور ريحته نفس ريحة عطر فلاور بامب بالضبط
3- شو سينما ريحته نفس ريحة عطر سينما بالضبط
4- x مان ريحته نفس ريحة عطرx بالضبط
5-دهن عود شيوخي
6-صدفة
7-فيافي ريحته نفس ريحة عطر اسكادا
8-ريانة العود
9-قوجشي فلور ريحته نفس ريحة عطر قوجشي راش بالضبط
10- عيون عليا
11-العنود
12-كحل العيون ريحته نفس ريحة عطر كحل بالضبط
13-عوودي وودي
14-توم اند فورد ريحته نفس ريحة عطر توم فورد بالضبط

وسعر الجمله للكل 30 درهم ما عدا هارت ليذر وجيفانشوووو سعر الجمله لهم 70 درهم

وممكن تمكسين في العطور مب شرط تاخذين درزن من نفس النوع لا مكسي عادي

والعطور صنع اختي فديت عمرها

وكل عطر اييج في كرتون خاص فيه يعني ينفع هدايا لكل عزيز وقريب لج

وهذي صوره العطور في غرفة عطور اختي



واللي تاخذ وايد بيكون لها سعر احلى وحلى

واللي تبي بالمفرق لازم تاخذ 6 عطووور وفوق وبنفس السعر 30 درهم

جهاااز البديكير والمانكير






لمواصفات :
2 سرعة تحكم
رأس لتلميع
رأس للصقل
حجر مسنن دقيق
رأسمخروط محبب
و قطع أخرى
مريح و متين
بدون سلك  
ببطاريات AA
زر للفتح والإغلاق
حجمها الصغير يجعلها مناسبه لشنطة الايد او السفر

وسعرها بسسسسسسسسسسسسسس 50 درهم

*شلح" و "بناطلين قطن" روووووعه تكد كد للرمضان والعيد*


الشلح 

الشلح نوعيتهن هاي كوالتي ما يختربن وعندي شلح استخدمهن من ثلاث سنوات وتقول اليوم شاريتنهن موووووول ما يختربن كل اهلنا يستخدمنهن ولا نقدر نبدل عنهن لانهن صدق عمليات

فيه نوعين وحده دانتيل على الصدر 

والنوع الثاني ساده ويشدن الصدر شد 

وكل الالوان اللي في بالج ممكن اوفرها لج

والسايز من 32 الى 50 يعني

وسعر الشلحه الوحده 155 درهم 


واللي تبي الصور تطرشلي رساله خاصه وبطرشلها الصور


اما البناطلين

فهن من نوعية القطن القويه اللي ما تخترب يعني هاي كوالتي 

وتتمدد على حسب الجسم مب من النوعيه اللي ما تتمدد

كنت اخذ نفس نوعيتهن ب 55 درهم من محلات معروفه في العين

واخليكن ويا الصور













وممكن اوفرلج اي لون تبينه

والقياسات 

S-M
M-L
L-XL
XL-XXL



وسعر البنطلون 40 درهم

والبناطلين مب كلهن موجودات يعني ممكن تختارين الالوان وتقولين اذا تبينهن سادة او مشجرات وانا اييب لج لانهن ما شاء الله يروحن بسرعه

 *ملابس للاطفال ماركة برينسس خباااال شويه عليهن*



وهذا الرابط مالهن

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=735561

*الدلكة الملكية اللي جننت بالكل + حلاوة العسل وحلاوة البيبسي لاول مره في جميع لمنتديات*

الدلكة السودانيه الملكيه وعلى فكره ريحتها احلى من الدلكه السودانيه بوووووايد تبيض وتشيل السواد خاصه من الركب والاكواع والمناصق الغامجه تحطينها على ويهج وتفركينه بلطف وبعدها تشطفينه ويصير ولا احلى

اللي بتطلبها مني بخبرها بالطريقة الاستخدام على الخاص



وسعر الدلكة 160 درهم

امااااا حلاوة العسل وحلاوة البيبسي فحدث ولا حرج انا اللي تذووووب الحلاوه في ايدي بعد ما اشلها بدقايق هذي ما ذابت ابد وخذت قطعه صغيره منها وكفتني بشيل ريولي 

من تشلين الشعر والفرق يبان في البياض وعلى فكره فيهن زيت زيتووون يرطب ولا يسبب حكه مثل كل الحلاوه اللي استخدمتهن



وسعر الحلاوه 30 درهم يعني ياااابلاش

على فكرة الحلاوه والدلكة شغل سودانية لها فوووق 20 سنه تعدلهن

----------


## ام مشعل2010

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاتة 

اشحالكم خواتي اليوم راح اعرض لكم صور 

نموذجية من جديدي والبقية تجدوها في الروابط الموجودة اسفل الصور 

[IMG][/IMG]












روابط المواضيع 

دخون البرقع لاول مرة حصريا لام مشعل 2010
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=780435

توزيعات الدخون حصريا لام مشعل 2010

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=779582

دخون بسكوت البرزة لام مشعل 2010
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=779885

----------


## full options

][ ][ 


السلام عليكم ورحمـ’ه الله وبركاتـ’ه


شحــأإلــكم ؟! عــســأإكم بخــير 

اليوم حبيت انزل لكم جديدي --->


ـ ـ ـ ـ > حقائب [ شنط ] 


جديد: ][ احدث تشكيلات شنط ماركة ---> Guess , Juicy couture , Fossil , Armani ][ 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=782137‏

Guess ـ ـ ـ < 





Armain ـ ـ ـ < 









Juicy ـ ـ ـ < 






Fossil ـ ـ ـ < 




ـ ـ [ شـنـط لابـ تــوب مـــأإركــ’ة ] ـ ـ







ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ > 

[ ساعات رجالية ماركة ] Swiss Legend 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=765046


[ فــســأإت]ــن بنوتــأإت  ]



http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=770272

^^
ساعات نسائيه ماركه [ Kenneth Cole و DKNY و ak anne klein و ice watches و Le Chateau و Betsey Johnson ]







http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=747996][ ][

----------


## Mall.08

أساور العيد


عندي لكم اكسسوار يجنن .. واللي تبي منه تحجز بسرعه لانه الكميه محدوده
تميزي بأسااااااور العيد الكرستاليه 

الذهبية 75 درهم







البيضا 85 درهم







اللي خاطرها بالاساور

اطرش لي رساله خاصه
تذكر فيها النوع اللي اختارته الاسواره الذهبية أو البيضا
والعدد اللي تريده

مع الاسم + االمنطقة - الإمارة + رقم الموبايل
والدفع عن طريق الأنصاري أو تحويل رصيد

التوصيل عن طريق إمبوست 30 درهم

----------


## دمع الذكريات

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مرحبا اخواتي 
اشحالكم ..
بمناسبه العيد وواستعدادات العيد حبيت اطرح لكم الدفعه اللي قبل العيد ،،،،
مجموعة الدخون والعود ودهن العود المتميز والمعروف عندي ،،،
بالاضافة اني استقبل هدايا العيد من تغليف او توفير الهديه وفي هدايا جاهزه عندي ..
ما عليج غير تختارين واتححدين شو تبين وتححدين ميزاتج وفالج طيب وبتغليف حلو وراقي ،،
طبعا محد يستغنى عن الدخون واهنيه راح اطرح لكم دخوني المميز وكل من خذ يشهد عليه
هاي غرشة الدخون 

هاه القرص دخون وهم صوره توضح حجم القرص ،،،



وهذا اشهر دخون انشهر ووايد بنات يطلبون صورته وحبيت اعرضها ،،
هو دخون الدماني الغني عن التعريف 


انيي لقائمة الدخون مع الأسعار ،،،
دخون الدماني 130 درهم 
دخون غرشوب 130 درهم
دخون شيوخي 130 درهم
دخون خصوصي 130 درهم
دخون داماس130 درهم
دخون أم خماس 130 درهم
دخون فواح 130 درهم
بالإضافة للانوا ع واللي تنعرض لأول مره بمناسبه رمضان والعيد 
دخون الراقي 180درهم
ودخون سائل الريم 180درهم

**************************
العود المعطر

هاي صوره العود المعطر واشوي كبرنا الغرشه عن الصوره اللي فوق
وصار حجم الغرشه شرات حجم هاي الصوره ،،،

انواع العود المعطر ،،،
وهو نوعين 
العود المعطرالملكي 200درهم
العود المعطرالمثير 200درهم





**********************************

دهن العود يا حلات دهن العود وريحته الطيبه اللي ابد مانستغنى عنه 
وطبعا كله في غراش ربع توله ،،،


هذه مجموعه دهن العود الموجود عندي ،،،
وهذه قائمه اسعاره ،،،
دهن العود سيوفي 350 درهم
دهن العود قديم300 درهم
دهن عود خصوصي 300 درهم
دهن عود كمبودي200 درهم
هاي صوره دهن العود اخصوصي 


**************************

عود الخشب حلاته بريحته الناعمه واللي ثبت بالثياب ونحن مالنا غنى عنه 
عود خشب هندي نوعيه ممتازه الكيس فيه خمس تولات 
عود خشب هندي 350 درهم 

ملاحظة :اللي بتطلب كميه كبيره الدفع بيكون نص المبلغ قبل والباقي عند الاستلامبنات راس الخيمه ممكن يستلمونه مني بنفسهم ،،،

التوصيل والدفع ،،،
التوصيل عن طريق سلم واستلم وهم طريق الايداع النقدي 
والتوصيل عن طريق مندوب الشركة 30 لكافة الامارات و50 درهم للغربيه 
البيانات المطلوبه :
كميه الاغراض بالاسم والعدد
الاسم 
الاماره 
المنطقه 
رقم الهاتف

----------


## Bint Al Ali

*عروض خاصة : بمُناسبة هالشهَّر الفضيل و قُرب العِيد / أسعارْ ررررهيبةْ للأكواب الشفافةْ* 





سابقاً السعر
للشدة الواحدة : 19 درهم
وفوق الـ 5 شدات : 17 درهم

لكن سعر الحالي ، و الحصري لـ غاية 7-9-2010

للشدة الواحدة : 17 درهم فقط !!!
وفوق الـ 5 شدات : 15 درهم فقط !!!!

رابط المَوضوع : اضغطْ هُنا

للطَلب : يُرجى إرسال رِسالة خاصَّة من خلال هَذا الرَّابط ( اضغَط هُنا - ثم اضغط إرسال رسالة خاصَّة )

----------


## newmama

السلام عليكم 

اليوم حبوبات جيبلكم مجموعه متنوعه من منتجات امريكا 
ملابس اطفال 
شوزات
شنط 
ميكب
اكسسورات 

من كل موديل متوفر حبه 

والمفاجأه ان التسليم سلم واستلم باذن الله 

وهتلاقى فوق كل صوره رقمها وسعرها 

والشحن داخل الامارات حوالى 25درهم 

وكمان اللى طلبها هيعدى ال300درهم باذن الله الشحن هيكون على

بعض الصور على الطبيعه 














واللى تحب تطلب ما عيها الا انها تبعتلى رقم الموديلات مع بيانات الشحن 
الاسم والعنوان ورقم التلفون

اللى تحب تشوف باقى الموديلات تتفضل هنا
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=782697

----------


## :شجون الليل:

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=614261
*
متـــــــــــــوفر الكميــــــــــــه محدوده*
يعمل على تقشير وتفتيح الاماكن الحساسه خلال اسبوع

----------


## مشاغبة هادية

تحني عندي بـــ " تبدأ الأسعار ب 30 و 40 "

http://www.silent-arts.com/forum/upl...1283550375.jpg

^
الصورة 



http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=785194
^
الموضوع








^
الموضوع

----------


## شهد الحياة

كل سنه وانتم طيبين وكل رمضان وعيد وانتم الى الله اقرب

يسعدنى ان اقدم لكل كل جديد
 فى عالم الكروشيه
من ملابس مواليد
مفروشات واطقم نفاس
فوط واطقم حمام
مفارش للسفرة والصالون والانتريه
شنط خروج - شنط مدارس
كفرات لاب توب - بلاك بيرى - موبيلات
كشاكيل للمحاضرات والمدارس للطلبه والمعلمات
ملابس بنات واولاد
عبايات استقبال 
كنارات كروشيه ووردات للتزين
توزيعات لكل المناسبات سبوع - تخرج - خطبه - زفاف
شباصات شعر - اكسسوارات
نعال ولكاليك للاطفال والكبار
كل ما يجول بخاطرك نحن بفضل الله ننفذه
مع عروض خاصه من الان وحتى عيد الاضحى ان شاء الله
ولمن تحب ان تبدء تجارة نحن نساعدها باعمال فى المتناول
بعض الاعمال




اسعارنا خارج المنافسه

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=782355

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=778737

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=768685

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=693384

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=715470

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=760884


تابعوا دائما معنا كل جديد باذن الله

----------


## احتاجك..

اولا,,

اروع لانجري ممكن تحصلينه يخبل بريلج :12 (42): 





ثانيا: 
اروع العروض على الفلاشات الكريستالية.. اللي اعتبروها العضوات اجمل وافخم هدية لاغلى الناس على قلوبهم..
الاسعار تتراوح من 140 درهم ألى 235 درهم فقط.




اروع الالعاب الرومانسية.. ليالي تبقى في الذاكرة



كريم الفراولة للنمش .. مجرب ومضمون بإذن الله..



مكياج اوفيس الخبااااااااااااااال بأقل الاسعار داخل وخارج المنتدى,, مع توافر قلم المناكير..



بس اضغطي على الكلام وبتنتقلين للموضوع^^

----------

